# Niente sesso prima



## Non Registrato (13 Marzo 2012)

sono due anni che io e mio marito niente sesso
all'inzio della ns storia fuoco e fiamme dappetutto
poi paino paino lui ha iniziato un lavoro nuovo la carriera in ascesa due figli
lui non mi ha piu cercata
io ero sempre stanca ed incazzata
ben lontana dal pensare è dovuto alla mancanza di sesso
pensavo i figli piccoli splendidi ma stancanti
niente nonni mai disponibili
ma anche quando le cose hanno iniziatoa girare nulla
in vacanza in posti splendidi e mai che mi cercasse
io ero nervosa apatica prima poi depressa i rabbiosa dopo
per un periodo ho sofferto di fobie temevo i coltelli sono stata in cura
risultato:troppo sola in tutti i sensi

sono una bellissima donna corteggiata
lui è geloso ma bell uomo di successo
non penso mi tradisca  lho fatto pure pedinare
è andato da un medico tutto a posto
io ne ho parlato allo sifnimento
lui dice che ero sempre stanca e nemmeno io prendevo iniziativa
a me piace sentirmi desiderata poi la prendo anche
ma lui pensava alla realizzazione e basta 
divano e tempo zero russava

ovviamente immagineret già
amante e ottimo sesso
e sono rinata
e sono guarita
e sorrido di nuovo

mi sento in colpa
vorrei tornasse tutto con mio marito
ma lui più di tanto continua a non provarci
l'altro ci vediamo e non è possibile staccarci
lo so la passione dell incontro proibito
ma se così bello mi dico perchè rinunciarvi?
solo per moralismo paura e quando guardo negli occhi mio marito dico ma perchè? perchè è andata così?
eppure lui o fa finta di nulla o non so
non sospetta nulla
ora potrebbe essere che va meglio
ma rinunciare al sesso bellissimo con altro ora è durissima
al di la che ero una depressa cronica triste esono rinata
fosse anche solo per come mi ha fatto risentire ne valeva la pena forse


----------



## Non Registrato (13 Marzo 2012)

se ne vale la pena ?

assolutamente si. 



assolutamente si perchè lui da segni di preoccupazione.

assolutamente si perchè stavi molto male.

assolutamente si perchè ora ti senti meglio.


----------



## Flavia (13 Marzo 2012)

non ho capito se hai provato a parlarne con tuo marito per capire da dove nasca questo suo disinteresse, non è che ha qualche problema?


----------



## Non Registrato (13 Marzo 2012)

se lui prima attribuiva, naturalmente, la responsabilità a te perchè lamentavi una certa stanchezza a causa del tuo ruolo materno, e nulla faceva per alleviare o quantomeno riconsiderare il fatto che magari qualche sforzetto lo avrebbe potuto fare per alleggerire la sua fatica indirizzata unicamente alla sua professsione, oggi, sicuramente farà FINTA DI NULLA, FINTA DI NON SAPERE, FINTA DI NON CAPIRE, perchè ancora, come ieri, la responsabilità in sè stesso non la vede e nemmeno l'accarezza lontanamente.


stai serena. almeno per ora. 


e se decidi di non separarti, come mi pare, non ti fare beccare, perchè comunque, la responsabilità sarà sempre tua. dal SUO punto di vista.


----------



## Non Registrato (13 Marzo 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> non ho capito se hai provato a parlarne con tuo marito per capire da dove nasca questo suo disinteresse, non è che ha qualche problema?




flavia, ha detto che ne ha parlato sino allo sfinimento


----------



## Non Registrato (13 Marzo 2012)

*flavia*

il tuo avatar è a dir poco ECCEZIONALE. stupendo. perfetto. magistrale, condivisibile in toto.


----------



## Flavia (13 Marzo 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> flavia, ha detto che ne ha parlato sino allo sfinimento


ho capito che ne hanno parlato prima, ma ora che lei dice di sentirsi in colpa, non dico mica che deve confessare la relazione, ma se ha riprovato ad affrontare l'argomento
(faccio confusione tra le risposte tutti non registrati)


----------



## Flavia (13 Marzo 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> il tuo avatar è a dir poco ECCEZIONALE. stupendo. perfetto. magistrale, condivisibile in toto.


diciamo che vorrebbe essere la mia nuova filosofia di vita


----------



## Non Registrato (13 Marzo 2012)

hai ragione . sono sempre lo stesso non registrato. ancora a breve.

vanna.


----------



## Non Registrato (13 Marzo 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> diciamo che vorrebbe essere la mia nuova filosofia di vita


diciamo che condivido pure questo.


vanna ))


----------



## Flavia (13 Marzo 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> diciamo che condivido pure questo.
> 
> 
> vanna ))


vanna, ma tu sei il non registrato che ha aperto il post?
comunque benvenuta


----------



## Non Registrato (13 Marzo 2012)

Scusa ma sei rossi???????


----------



## Non Registrato (13 Marzo 2012)

Sono vanna, non sono colei che ha aperto il post.


----------



## Non Registrato (13 Marzo 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Scusa ma sei rossi???????



Scusa , ma perchè Flavia non poteva chiedermelo?

vanna.


----------



## Flavia (13 Marzo 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Scusa , ma perchè Flavia non poteva chiedermelo?
> 
> vanna.


non te l'ho chiesto, perchè per me sei non registrato, mica posso conoscere tutti
quando diversi non registrati scrivono non si riesce più a distinguere a chi appartengono le risposte


----------



## Billythekid (13 Marzo 2012)

Flavia, certo, io l'ho capito.

ex vanna.


----------



## Non Registrato (13 Marzo 2012)

io sono rossi

x me storia quasi identica

anche io ne parlavo ma c'è chi ssotiene che al posto di parlare dovevo procedere

peccato che non x tirarsela ma ad una donna almeno ame piaccia sentrimia pprezzata non dico conquistata
e che mio marito non facesse nulla dando x scontato che 3 figli e un lavoro e la possibilità di una tata bastassero a fare di me una donna felice

anche io dicono essere bella simpatica ironica
evidentemente ero stronza solo con lui

per me ero stronza perchè non mi dava attenzioni da donna non dico sesso solo ma affetto presenza condivisione
per lui ero talemnte istericad a none ssere + amabile probabilemnte
e via andare sino al casino che sapete
e ancora simao lia  dirci chi sbaglia cosa

la vedo dura 
come famiglia stupenda
come coppia io e lui parecchi solchi da risanare
si vedrà
cmq la storia anche a me però ha fatto letteralmente rinascere

that' it!
 posso dirti solo di viverla x il bello e la gioia che ti da senza paranoie
se no lassa perdere

ros


----------



## Tebe (13 Marzo 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> sono due anni che io e mio marito niente sesso
> all'inzio della ns storia fuoco e fiamme dappetutto
> poi paino paino lui ha iniziato un lavoro nuovo la carriera in ascesa due figli
> lui non mi ha piu cercata
> ...


Ti sei riappropriata del tuo corpo. Della tua sessualità. Hai risvegliato i tuoi ormoni. Ti senti meglio, non sei più incazzata e...
Ti senti in colpa perchè scambi fluidi con un altro uomo che non è tuo marito?
Con cui hai parlato fino allo sfinimento eppure...ha il pipino sotto vetro? Cos'è...come il miracolo del sangue di San Gennaro che una volta all'anno si scioglie?
A lui nemmeno una volta all'anno...
Quindi. Mia cara. Detto proprio piatta piatta.
Ma prenditi sta botta di vita e ai sensi di colpa (di che???) ci penserai.
Solo una cosa come ti hanno già detto.
Non farti beccare. Perchè non c'è pietà (non pietas) per i traditori.
Anche quando hanno  motivazioni valide per tradire.


----------



## Nausicaa (13 Marzo 2012)

C'è chi alla mancanza di sesso si abitua pure bene.
e chi no.
Io pure mi ricordo, le lacrime di rabbia e frustrazione che mi venivano tutti i giorni mentre andavo al lavoro, e che si asciugavano giusto un secondo prima di entrare in ufficio.
Per ricominciare quando andavo a casa.
Mi sembrava di camminare con un filo di ferro spinato che mi passava nel cuore.
E le parole inutili, la ricerca inutile di un dialogo.
Il famoso muro di gomma.

Che fare in quelle situazioni... ancora non lo so.
Io ho tradito, e vorrei non averlo fatto, perchè a un matrimonio già distrutto in modo definitivo ha aggiunto sofferenza e risentimento e un odio feroce da parte del mio ex. 
Sinceramente, la sua sofferenza vorrei non averla mai causata. A prescindere dal fatto che ora lui mi odia, vorrei non averlo mai ferito così.

Eppure, se tornassi indietro senza la consapevolezza di adesso, so che non riuscirei a comportarmi in modo diverso. Mi sembrerebbe, come allora, di non avere alternative.
Come allora, penserei "ma non faccio nulla di male. Se lui non mi vuole e non vuole parlare, allora gli basta che ci sia il pranzo pronto e la casa pulita, e per il resto non gli seccherà". 
Senza ovviamente assicurarmi dell'esattezza del mio pensiero 

Davvero, leggo storie così e le viscere sono con chi scrive, istintivamente capisco. Poi ricordo gli occhi del mio ex, e sempre capendo vorrei mettervi in guardia.
Poi ricordo come mi sentivo, e ricordo il mio matrimonio che era morto davvero da tempo, e l'idea di consigliare chicchessia a ritornare in una stanza ammuffita e asfissiante mi fa rabbrividire.

Bà. Casino. Non ho nulla da dire


----------



## Tebe (13 Marzo 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> C'è chi alla mancanza di sesso si abitua pure bene.
> e chi no.
> Io pure mi ricordo, le lacrime di rabbia e frustrazione che mi venivano tutti i giorni mentre andavo al lavoro, e che si asciugavano giusto un secondo prima di entrare in ufficio.
> Per ricominciare quando andavo a casa.
> ...


Minchia, e perdona il francesismo, meno male che non avevi niente da dire.
Ho letto come fosse una sceneggiatura e mi sono assolutamente ritrovata nelle tue parole, nel senso che non mi è mai capitata una cosa del genere ma ho capito benissimo il senso di frustrazione abissale.


----------



## Nausicaa (13 Marzo 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Minchia, e perdona il francesismo, meno male che non avevi niente da dire.
> Ho letto come fosse una sceneggiatura e mi sono assolutamente ritrovata nelle tue parole, nel senso che non mi è mai capitata una cosa del genere ma ho capito benissimo il senso di frustrazione abissale.



E' da quando sono qui che cerco di imparare l'elegante concisione di Minerva ma ahimè non è proprio nelle mie corde :mrgreen:

Sai Tebe, non credo che ti capiterà mai una cosa del genere. A parte che tu sei con Mattia, tu uno come il mio ex l'avresti scaricato dopo una settimana.

Io pure. Ora però, non prima. 

Ah, sia chiaro. Uomo disastroso per me come io donna disastrosa per lui, non mi tolgo dalla mente che con un'altra più adatta a lui sarebbe andato tutto bene.


----------



## Tebe (13 Marzo 2012)

Nausicaa;890276[COLOR=#800080 ha detto:
			
		

> ]*E' da quando sono qui che cerco di imparare l'elegante concisione di Minerva ma ahimè non è proprio nelle mie corde [/COLOR]:mrgreen:*
> 
> Sai Tebe, non credo che ti capiterà mai una cosa del genere. A parte che tu sei con Mattia, tu uno come il mio ex l'avresti scaricato dopo una settimana.
> 
> ...


Per il grassetto. Non posso che essere felice che tu non riesca ad imparare l'elegante concisione di Minerva. 
per uomini che avrei scaricato in una settimana non ti credere...ho anche io un paio di uomini zecca che avrei dovuto far pedalare prima...ma se non s sbaglia non si impara.
Io sono stata fortunata. Ho imparato in fretta. Una bambina prodigio in materia!

E come tutti...alcuni di noi non funzionano in coppia, mentre con altri...faville.
peccato non accorgersene prima...


----------



## Nausicaa (13 Marzo 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Per il grassetto. Non posso che essere felice che tu non riesca ad imparare l'elegante concisione di Minerva.
> per uomini che avrei scaricato in una settimana non ti credere...ho anche io un paio di uomini zecca che avrei dovuto far pedalare prima...ma se non s sbaglia non si impara.
> Io sono stata fortunata. Ho imparato in fretta. Una bambina prodigio in materia!
> 
> ...



Comincio a pensare che tutti ci troviamo a vivere rapporti asfissianti e palesemente sbagliati (palesemente a tutti fuor che a noi) a un certo punto della vita.
Fortunati a uscirne più o meno presto e più o meno indenni.

Io in questo momento ho chi sta cercando di prendersi tutto quello che ho, e con tutto intendo tutto.
A questo punto ho imparato, ma direi che sono stata ripetente di troppi anni


----------



## Tebe (13 Marzo 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Comincio a pensare che tutti ci troviamo *a vivere rapporti asfissianti e **palesemente sbagliati* (palesemente a tutti fuor che a noi) a un certo punto della vita.
> Fortunati a uscirne più o meno presto e più o meno indenni.
> 
> Io in questo momento ho chi sta cercando di prendersi tutto quello che ho, e con tutto intendo tutto.
> A questo punto ho imparato, ma direi che sono stata ripetente di troppi anni


Ne ricordo uno con particolare fastidio e non ne sono uscita tanto indenne ma in effetti nemmeno troppo ammaccata. La cosa che mi fa più incazzare ancora adesso  è che sapevo benissimo che era un rapporto sbagliato eppure...meno male che in quel periodo mi facevo l'istruttore di equitazione 25enne del maneggio vicino casa...:mrgreen: l'unica nota positiva di quel "fidanzamento."
mamma mia l'istruttore di equitazione....:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

tanto per rimanere nel 3d...
Nà botta di vita che mi ha impedito di perdere 10 anni con lo stress di quel minchione con cui stavo.
Io non dico che il marito della tipa anonima del 3d sia un minchione ma il "suo maestro di equitazione" se lo tenga ben stretto.
E scusate sempre i francesismi.
Stasera mi sento signora.
:lipstick:


p.s. Tutti sono ripetenti in una materia o nell'altra....io non so fare i soffocotti....:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nausicaa (13 Marzo 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ne ricordo uno con particolare fastidio e non ne sono uscita tanto indenne ma in effetti nemmeno troppo ammaccata. La cosa che mi fa più incazzare ancora adesso  è che sapevo benissimo che era un rapporto sbagliato eppure...meno male che in quel periodo mi facevo *l'istruttore di equitazione 25enne del maneggio vicino casa*...:mrgreen: l'unica nota positiva di quel "fidanzamento."
> mamma mia l'istruttore di equitazione....:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:
> 
> tanto per rimanere nel 3d...
> ...



Ho avuto la visione di una storia alla "l'amante di lady chatterly", con scenario di balle di fieno e cuoio piacevolmente sudato...

E i frustini appesi lì accanto casomai si volessero provare altre strade :mrgreen:

ho una immaginazione molto fervida :mrgreen:


----------



## Tebe (13 Marzo 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ho avuto la visione di una storia alla "l'amante di lady chatterly", con scenario di balle di fieno e cuoio piacevolmente sudato...
> 
> E i frustini appesi lì accanto casomai si volessero provare altre strade :mrgreen:
> 
> ho una immaginazione molto fervida :mrgreen:


No no...altro che immagine fervida...

Tutto giusto...ma un disastro il fieno tra i miei boccoli...
E il frustino lo usavo io. Non vorrei che qualcuno avesse dubbi...:diavoletto:


----------



## Ultimo (14 Marzo 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> sono due anni che io e mio marito niente sesso
> all'inzio della ns storia fuoco e fiamme dappetutto
> poi paino paino lui ha iniziato un lavoro nuovo la carriera in ascesa due figli
> lui non mi ha piu cercata
> ...


Perfetto! 
Ora fai una cosa per tuo marito e la famiglia, digli la verità e digli che anche lui si cerchi un'amante, almeno il tuo pensiero diventa coerente con una tua realtà e verità.


----------



## contepinceton (14 Marzo 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Perfetto!
> Ora fai una cosa per tuo marito e la famiglia, digli la verità e digli che anche lui si cerchi un'amante, almeno il tuo pensiero diventa coerente con una tua realtà e verità.


Bravo!
Ma io non capisco perchè sta qua non ha parlato...no?

Senti caro sono due anni qui che non si ciula.
O fai qualcosa o mi faccio un amante...

Pfui...figuriamoci chi trovi tu...

AH ok...poi te lo dico eh?
L'importante è non tradire...

Ma scusa Ultimo...sto qua ha una moglie...
Non la ciula.

Caso A: Ha un'altra
Caso B: Non gli piace più ciulare.

Perchè mai se il caso è b, dovrebbe trovarsi un'amante?

Sai una cosa Ultimo?
Che mi fa incazzare da morire.

Quando sono in fase atarassica di ciuladin...
Mi attaccano come vespe....pincyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy...tesorinooooooo...che ne diciiiiiiiiii...vieni a trovarmi....

Quando invece sono io ad avere fame...
Ohi tutte indisposte, impegnate, mestruate...ma porc...porcc...porc...

Poi non sai quando sono burp burp...
Ma pincyyyyyyyyyy...come sei cariiiiiiiiinoooooo...


----------



## Tebe (14 Marzo 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Perfetto!
> Ora fai una cosa per tuo marito e la famiglia, digli la verità e digli che anche lui si cerchi un'amante, almeno il tuo pensiero diventa coerente con una tua realtà e verità.


Ma cosa deve dirgli dai....
Ha un morto in casa che non ascolta e non vuole ascoltare.
Deve essere lui il primo coerente, non lei.


----------



## Ultimo (14 Marzo 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Bravo!
> Ma io non capisco perchè sta qua non ha parlato...no?
> 
> Senti caro sono due anni qui che non si ciula.
> ...


Bhe se non capisci tu che hai fatto uno stile di vita, basato su una tua scelta, e che questa scelta è conosciuta da chi di dovere.. scusa chi deve capire  :rotfl::rotfl:
Per il resto come risposta sai che ti do? butta del sale dietro le spalle  fa andare via la s.figa!


----------



## Ultimo (14 Marzo 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ma cosa deve dirgli dai....
> Ha un morto in casa che non ascolta e non vuole ascoltare.
> Deve essere lui il primo coerente, non lei.


Tebe so bene che non gli dirà nulla. 
La mia è solo un modo per far riflettere, che poi dimmi una cosa Tebe, se ha fatto bene a lei, perchè non deve far bene a lui? 
A questo punto cerchiamo veramente di aprirci uno stile di vita che ci appartiene, e perchè a questo stile di vita non dobbiamo far partecipe anche al nostro compagno/a ufficiale? 
Guarda che, prima o poi le cose si vengono a sapere! non è meglio uscire la testa dalla sabbia e prendere di petto le nostre responsabilità ?


----------



## Tebe (14 Marzo 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Tebe so bene che non gli dirà nulla.
> La mia è solo un modo per far riflettere, che poi dimmi una cosa Tebe, se ha fatto bene a lei, perchè non deve far bene a lui?
> A questo punto cerchiamo veramente di aprirci uno stile di vita che ci appartiene, e perchè a questo stile di vita non dobbiamo far partecipe anche al nostro compagno/a ufficiale?
> Guarda che, prima o poi le cose si vengono a sapere! non è meglio uscire la testa dalla sabbia e prendere di petto le nostre responsabilità ?


E chi ti dice che lui non abbia un amante e faccia il bradipo solo con lei, mentre con l'altra fa numeri da Circo attaccato al lampadario come Tarzan?

Lei ha bisogno di sesso.
Lui non ci sente (con lei ) da quell'orecchio.
Lei ha parlato con lui fino allo sfinimento (due anni mi sembrano un periodo decisamente lungo per non scopare)
Lui non ci sente.

Che rapporto aperto....
Lui si preparato quasi da solo un bel pacchetto regalo di corna.


----------



## Ultimo (14 Marzo 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> E chi ti dice che lui non abbia un amante e faccia il bradipo solo con lei, mentre con l'altra fa numeri da Circo attaccato al lampadario come Tarzan?
> 
> Lei ha bisogno di sesso.
> Lui non ci sente (con lei ) da quell'orecchio.
> ...



Bhe anche io lo pensato ma mica posso mettermi a scrivere tutte le cose che penso, devo attenermi a quello che so, o no? 
Che lui si sia aperto un pacchetto con fiocchetto colorato ed a forma di corna concordo, ma a sto punto sai quanto sarebbe bello sentire la versione sua e non solo della moglie  e bhe eh! occhio che probabilmente la situazione qualche altro risvolto a sorpresa ci sarebbe.


----------



## Tebe (14 Marzo 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Bhe anche io lo pensato ma mica posso mettermi a scrivere tutte le cose che penso, devo attenermi a quello che so, o no?
> Che lui si sia aperto un pacchetto con fiocchetto colorato ed a forma di corna concordo, ma a sto punto sai quanto sarebbe bello sentire la versione sua e non solo della moglie  e bhe eh! occhio che probabilmente la situazione qualche altro risvolto a sorpresa ci sarebbe.


Sono certa che anche lei abbia fatto i suoi sbagli in questa situazione, non sono mai da una parte sola.

però capisco molto bene la frustrazione di cercare di parlare con l tuo compagno e trovare un maledetto muro di gomma.

Dopo un pò molli e dici "ma vaff..." e ti fai gli affari tuoi.

Noi qui abbiamo solo la sua campana e a questa stiamo rispondendo...

Però Clà...
DUE ANNI SENZA SESSO!!!!
Eddai!
Tu cosa avresti fatto se tua moglie avesse fatto sciopero due anni?

Se non ricordo male lei e lui sono andati anche dal medico...cioè...


----------



## Non Registrato (14 Marzo 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Bravo!
> Ma io non capisco perchè sta qua non ha parlato...no?
> 
> Senti caro sono due anni qui che non si ciula.
> ...


----------



## Ultimo (14 Marzo 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Sono certa che anche lei abbia fatto i suoi sbagli in questa situazione, non sono mai da una parte sola.
> 
> però capisco molto bene la frustrazione di cercare di parlare con l tuo compagno e trovare un maledetto muro di gomma.
> 
> ...


Mi avrei fatto le seghe, cosa che facevo una volta, visto il mio alto grado di "si chiama testosterone?" poi ho cercato delle amanti, ma sono sempre riuscito a trattenermi. 
Tebe la storia che stiamo commentando, magari non proprio simile fa parte quasi della normalità delle coppie che hanno anni ed anni di matrimonio alle spalle.


----------



## Non Registrato (14 Marzo 2012)

Ma sentite ma magari avesse una
Sarebbe sano
Saremmo in crisi

Ma così proprio ha  altro x la testa e gli sta bene una volta ogni morte de papa
Perché ora mi cerca ma quasia  dire assolvo un compito
Mi cerca xchè sono distante’
E cmq sempre ai suoi ritmi

Io ho fatto tutto quello che potevo fare
Tranne lasciare bigliettini in giro non ne ho voglia
Ma biancheria bagni caldi pianti sbuffi di tutto FIDATEVI!!!!
Diciamo che è quasi AD di un’azienda
Sarà quello’
Lui dice di si

Ma dai x favore ma x favore MUROOOO DI GOMMMAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## Tebe (14 Marzo 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Mi avrei fatto le seghe, cosa che facevo una volta, visto il mio alto grado di "si chiama testosterone?" poi ho cercato delle amanti, ma sono sempre riuscito a trattenermi.
> Tebe la storia che stiamo commentando, magari non proprio simile fa parte quasi della normalità delle coppie che hanno anni ed anni di matrimonio alle spalle.


.....scusa Clà...ma io posso prendere in considerazione di masturbarmi come surrogato del sesso solo quando avrò 80 anni.

Rispetto il tuo pensiero segometro di resistenza amanti ma...fai pure.
E io e la "scrittrice" del 3d preferiamo altro...:mrgreen:


----------



## Flavia (14 Marzo 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ma sentite ma magari avesse una
> Sarebbe sano
> Saremmo in crisi
> 
> ...


hai provato tutti i canali di comunicazione, ed è stato un fallimento
io dico solo una cosa se l'altro tuo lui ha ben chiare la situazione, e  gli va bene, ma stai serena, o vuoi farti venire l'ulcera?
la carriera? a me sembra una scusa dietro la quale si nascone, mi sa che Tebe ha visto giusto


----------



## Non Registrato (14 Marzo 2012)

Che fosse normale non lo pensavo
Ns situazione è patologica
Vero che litighiamo un casino
Ma io sono tesa da sta storia lui ba

Poi si ci sono coppie che una volta al mese
Va bene uno pensa okkei dopo tot anni è così

Poi capita uno o una e ti risvegli

Cmq prima di amico certo che andavo di autoerotismo miei cari

Lo spcichiatra mi disse no buono!

Non come surrogato intendeva
Infatti avevo ansia panico xanax

Ora ho uno xanax naturale
Eddai
Voglio bene a mio marito ma che si svegliasseeee
Altra sera esco con amica
Lei mi dice il mio mi aspetta sveglia per…
Il mio si divana alle 22 figuriamoci se mi aspetta sveglia
Mi abbraccia una mano sul seno un complimento sulla IV che regge ancora e..zzzzzzz


----------



## Nocciola (14 Marzo 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> *Ma sentite ma magari avesse una
> Sarebbe sano
> Saremmo in crisi
> 
> ...


Quoto:up: abbiamo lo stesso pensiero, sono più o meno nella tua stessa situazione
Concordo sul quello che dice Ultimo e il Conte. Peccato che se facessi un discorso simile a mio marito non capirebbe. Ovvero non giustificherebbe il farmi un amante *SOLO* perchè lui non ha rapporti con me. 
Se io avessi un amante e lui lo scoprisse nonostante questo suo problema io passerei automaticamente dalla parte del torto. La stessa cosa che probabilmente capiterebbe a te.
Avendo per lui all'interno di un matrimonio di molti anni, il sesso un posto non così importante si aspetta che per me sia lo stesso.


----------



## Ultimo (14 Marzo 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> .....scusa Clà...ma io posso prendere in considerazione di masturbarmi come surrogato del sesso solo quando avrò 80 anni.
> 
> Rispetto il tuo pensiero segometro di resistenza amanti ma...fai pure.
> E io e la "scrittrice" del 3d preferiamo altro...:mrgreen:


La risata... quella alla fine mi hanno fatto decidere se rispondere oppure no.
E visto che sto scrivendo....
Questa la differenza tra te e me. io avevo le seghe, tu hai un'amante.
Tu hai sempre l'amante, io una famiglia vera adesso. Ad ognuno quello che coltiva no ? e se sta bene a noi non lamentiamoci.


----------



## Minerva (14 Marzo 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quoto:up: abbiamo lo stesso pensiero, sono più o meno nella tua stessa situazione
> Concordo sul quello che dice Ultimo e il Conte. Peccato che se facessi un discorso simile a mio marito non capirebbe. Ovvero non giustificherebbe il farmi un amante *SOLO* perchè lui non ha rapporti con me.
> Se io avessi un amante e lui lo scoprisse nonostante questo suo problema io passerei automaticamente dalla parte del torto. La stessa cosa che probabilmente capiterebbe a te.
> Avendo per lui all'interno di un matrimonio di molti anni, il sesso un posto non così importante si aspetta che per me sia lo stesso.


questo è uno di quei casi che, posto l'obbligo di parlarne approfonditamente e averle provate più o meno tutte per farlo ragionare ,
assolvo a formula piena chi cede alle attenzioni di un altro uomo.
troppo egoismo da parte di chi dovrebbe sforzarsi di andare in contro alle esigenze dell'altro...anzi dovrebbe averle anche lui e se non le ha è chiaro che qualcosa non funziona.


----------



## Nocciola (14 Marzo 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> questo è uno di quei casi che, posto l'obbligo di parlarne approfonditamente e averle provate più o meno tutte per farlo ragionare ,
> assolvo a formula piena chi cede alle attenzioni di un altro uomo.
> troppo egoismo da parte di chi dovrebbe sforzarsi di andare in contro alle esigenze dell'altro...anzi dovrebbe averle anche lui e se non le ha è chiaro che qualcosa non funziona.


Quindi se dovessi tradire avrei  la tua approvazione?

scusa, almeno mi faccio una risata...

Mi spiace perchè dalla descrizione che faccio di lui sembra che lui sia un uomo egoista. In realtà lo è solo per quel che riguarda questo problema. In realtà con me è semrpe molto disponibile in tutto, in casa, con i figli, mi lascia ampia libertà, insomma non è una brutta persona, anzi.


----------



## Tebe_ (14 Marzo 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> La risata... quella alla fine mi hanno fatto decidere se rispondere oppure no.
> E visto che sto scrivendo....
> Questa la differenza tra te e me. io avevo le seghe, tu hai un'amante.
> Tu hai sempre l'amante, io una famiglia vera adesso. Ad ognuno quello che coltiva no ? e se sta bene a noi non lamentiamoci.


Cosa c'entra la famiglia?
Anche io ho una famiglia esattamente come la volevo.
E non mi sto lamentando di nulla...
Uff...non capisco....


----------



## Non Registrato (14 Marzo 2012)

idem qui


----------



## Non Registrato (14 Marzo 2012)

Tebe_ ha detto:


> Cosa c'entra la famiglia?
> Anche io ho una famiglia esattamente come la volevo.
> E non mi sto lamentando di nulla...
> Uff...non capisco....


ma ultimo mano io capisco eh

Capisco tebe
Capisco farfalla
E quella che scrive 

Ma te proprio..ammazzarsi di seghe così hai famiglia vera
Contento tu…

Che strano che sei


----------



## Kid (14 Marzo 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> sono due anni che io e mio marito niente sesso
> all'inzio della ns storia fuoco e fiamme dappetutto
> poi paino paino lui ha iniziato un lavoro nuovo la carriera in ascesa due figli
> lui non mi ha piu cercata
> ...


Credo che qualche bustina di Stronzodin dopo i pasti non farebbe male nemmeno a te.

Detto questo: io adoro scrocchiare le dita dei piedi di mia moglie, anche se lei non lo sopporta. Glie le tiro finchè non fanno lo "STACK!" che mi procura un immenso piacere. Forse a lei faccio pure un pò male però... perchè dovrei rinunciarvi, è così bello!

P.S.  E' chiaro che non credo ad una sola parola di questa storia... un uomo non può stare due anni senza sesso, salvo problemi fisici.


----------



## Sbriciolata (14 Marzo 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> No no...altro che immagine fervida...
> 
> Tutto giusto...ma un disastro il fieno tra i miei boccoli...
> E il frustino lo usavo io. Non vorrei che qualcuno avesse dubbi...:diavoletto:


NON CI CREDO NEANCHE.... :carneval:


----------



## bastardo dentro (14 Marzo 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> contepinceton ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Bravo!
> ...


----------



## Minerva (14 Marzo 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quindi se dovessi tradire avrei la tua approvazione?
> 
> scusa, almeno mi faccio una risata...
> 
> Mi spiace perchè dalla descrizione che faccio di lui sembra che lui sia un uomo egoista. In realtà lo è solo per quel che riguarda questo problema. In realtà con me è semrpe molto disponibile in tutto, in casa, con i figli, mi lascia ampia libertà, insomma non è una brutta persona, anzi.


ma guarda che l'ho capito benissimo. ma in questo caso non può pensare di andare avanti così


----------



## Non Registrato (14 Marzo 2012)

eppure è così
la bustina prenditela tu 
pirla


----------



## Sbriciolata (14 Marzo 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Mi avrei fatto le seghe, cosa che facevo una volta, visto il mio alto grado di "si chiama testosterone?" poi ho cercato delle amanti, ma sono sempre riuscito a trattenermi.
> Tebe la storia che stiamo commentando, magari non proprio simile fa parte quasi della normalità delle coppie che hanno anni ed anni di matrimonio alle spalle.


Sul rosso: Claudio... due anni senza sesso sono due anni in cui una persona si sente rifiutata, non si sente desiderata, l'appagamento sessuale è forse quello che ti manca meno.
Sul blu... un accidente, ma proprio per niente. e te lo dico dopo 26 anni, e non siamo due fenomeni. Logico, ci sono periodi nei quali il desiderio è meno intenso e periodi in cui ci si, ehm,... dedica di più... ma il sesso in una coppia non è solo sesso, anche lasciando perdere la parte emozionale del rapporto, se manca quello si diventa una cooperativa senza fini di lucro, manca la parte del gioco, della complicità, il momento liberatorio proprio solo della coppia, prescindendo dalla famiglia... mancano un sacco di cose.
Non stiamo parlando di coppie anziane, eh? Io ho letto figli piccoli...


----------



## Skizzofern (14 Marzo 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quindi se dovessi tradire avrei  la tua approvazione?
> 
> scusa, almeno mi faccio una risata...
> 
> Mi spiace perchè dalla descrizione che faccio di lui sembra che lui sia un uomo egoista. In realtà lo è solo per quel che riguarda questo problema. In realtà con me è semrpe molto disponibile in tutto, in casa, con i figli, mi lascia ampia libertà, insomma non è una brutta persona, anzi.


Ma ti da' una spiegazione a questa cosa?


----------



## oscuro (14 Marzo 2012)

*Però*

Non capisco molte cose....non capisco come faccia un uomo a star senza sesso per 2 anni....non capisco perchè preso atto dell'incompatibilità nella coppia non si prosegua per strade diverse invece di cascare su nuovi prepuzi....!!!


----------



## Kid (14 Marzo 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> eppure è così
> la bustina prenditela tu
> pirla


Fossero bastate, mi sarei risparmiato molte rogne.


----------



## Non Registrato (14 Marzo 2012)

mio
Marito stessa vita
Ma lui dice che la patisce
Gli paice da morie

X me è un’egoista 
Eppure come x farfalla x il resto è adorabile
Oltre ad essere un uomo bellissimo e difatti mi piace ancora
Papà stupendo si preoccupa x ogni  nostra esigenza
E io gli dico senti ma io rivoglio te rivoglio noi
Si hai ragione che stupido sono

e si ricomincia
esattamente come prima

cmq da quando ne parlo quante ne sento di matrimoni bianchi o con 4 volte l’anno non avete idea
il dottore che mi seguiva disse uno sfacelo nei 40/50enni soptutto di estrazione medio alta carriere ecc

bastardi dentro tu reagirai così allo stress
ma la ragazza te prego lassala perdere


----------



## Nausicaa (14 Marzo 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> mio
> Marito stessa vita
> Ma lui dice che la patisce
> Gli paice da morie
> ...


Quando capitava a me credevo di essere la sola al mondo col marito non interessato al sesso.
E anche io, da allora, quante storie uguali ho conosciuto!
Uomini e donne che a un certo punto hanno perso completamente o quasi interesse per l'intimità di coppia.
Sono davvero tante.


----------



## Rabarbaro (14 Marzo 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> sono due anni che io e mio marito niente sesso
> all'inzio della ns storia fuoco e fiamme dappetutto
> poi paino paino lui ha iniziato un lavoro nuovo la carriera in ascesa due figli
> lui non mi ha piu cercata
> ...


Ciao!

E' sempre bello vedere uno scarafaggio che si sente rinascere da una rotondissima pallina di sterco!
Tu sei una donna finita, più finita della carta igienica quando riapri gli occhi nel cesso pubblico, terminata la diarrea fulminante, e t'accorgi che dovrai sgrondarti l'ano con due dita. e ti senti un rotolo nuovo con 300 strappi candidissimi da facsare all'altro mondo.
Sei ringiovanita come una mummia quando si mette il rossetto sulla labbra di pergamena increspata che non coprono neanche più i denti.
Ah, che belli i tuoi denti, quando torni a sorridere, alzando la testa dal fiero pasto!
E la fortuna di certe femmine è che ci sono i maschi che le usano, perchè loro sono sempre oggetti, per chiunque e in ogni modo possono venire usate.
Quando sembrano valere qualcosa è perchè hanno ancora una pancia abbastanza molle da piantarci un bastoncino dentro, e quando diventaano del tutto inutili, come sveglie rotte, le si tengono sul comodino solo per pigrizia, perchè non ci si vuole svegliare.
Allora sì che è meglio che la sveglia sbetta di ticchettare, o che vada a ticchettare per qualcun altro, qualcuno che abbia qualcosa di importante per cui svegliarsi e che sia così povero da non potersi permettere una sveglia.
Perchè tanto sei sola, e ti inginocchierai a pulire le scarpe che tuo marito già indossa prima di andare con un'altra donna finchè non ti faranno male le gambe, ed allora tu sarai felice che lui collaborerà alsando un piede dopo l'altro poggiandoli sulla sedia sdel soggiorno dove tu poi potrai pulirle, e pulire anche la sedia dopo!
Perchè quando una donna è secca, non importa con quale acqua la si innaffi, che sia presa dal pozzo o che cada dalle nuvole, tento non rifiorirà.
Perchè le donne non sono come gli uomini, che sono uomini fin nella tomba, loro, le donne, hanno la data di scadenza, lo dice la natura, e la natura non sbaglia.
Poi diventano serve ed animali domestici, badanti se volete, ma nulla più.
E tu sei scarsa come serva, inetta come badante ed infedele come animale domestico.
Se il tuo padrone ti dà ancora qualche manciata di crocchette fa più di quello che dovrebbe fare.
Tu non attaccargli il cimurro.

Nemmeno i barboni mangerebbero una derrata alimentare scaduta da così tanto tempo.
Continua a sentirti una portata da gambero rosso.
Una lavanda gastrica ti rimuoverà.

Ciao!


----------



## Kid (14 Marzo 2012)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Ciao!
> 
> E' sempre bello vedere uno scarafaggio che si sente rinascere da una rotondissima pallina di sterco!
> Tu sei una donna finita, più finita della carta igienica quando riapri gli occhi nel cesso pubblico, terminata la diarrea fulminante, e t'accorgi che dovrai sgrondarti l'ano con due dita. e ti senti un rotolo nuovo con 300 strappi candidissimi da facsare all'altro mondo.


Ahahah, non riesc oad andare avanti! :mrgreen:


----------



## Skizzofern (14 Marzo 2012)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Ciao!
> 
> E' sempre bello vedere uno scarafaggio che si sente rinascere da una rotondissima pallina di sterco!
> 
> ...


Sintesi profondissima e lapidaria del tradimento:mrgreen:


----------



## fightclub (14 Marzo 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ma sentite ma magari avesse una
> Sarebbe sano
> Saremmo in crisi
> 
> ...



nel mio caso dopo MESI di tentativi di riaccendere un QUALSIASI rapporto fisico con mia moglie ogni ulteriore tentativo mi faceva stare male per giorni
essere rifiutato dalla propria moglie amante e compagna è una coltellata
salvo poi a tradimento scoperto girare la frittata dicendomi che non la cercavo più IO
sai quando una va a dormire alle 9 di sera, tu metti a nanna i pargoli e torni in camera che già dorme e ti ha magari detto più volte "odio chi mi sveglia" se ne fa una ragione finchè può dell'assenza di rapporti fisici
sai quanto mi manca? molto ma molto cerco di pensarci il meno possibile
sai? capisco tuo marito che ha cercato altrove un surrogato di emozioni e che non ha tradito


----------



## Tebe (14 Marzo 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> NON CI CREDO NEANCHE.... :carneval:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (14 Marzo 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non capisco molte cose....non capisco come faccia un uomo a star senza sesso per 2 anni....non capisco perchè preso atto dell'incompatibilità nella coppia non si prosegua per strade diverse invece di cascare su nuovi prepuzi....!!!


Perchè forse si ha paura che la motvazione non sia abbastanza valida. Perchè alla fine un sacco di altre cose vanno bene. Perchè ci hanno cresciute con il concetto che una donna può vivere anche senza che questo non è un motivo per lasciare il proprio marito, mica ti picchia, ti aiuta in casa, è un buon padre e che cavolo vuoi di più. 
ci sono donne che non vedono l'ora che il proprio marito non "rompa". La mia collega da quando il marito non le chiede più di fare sesso (probabilmente ha trovato altrove) è una delle donne più felici al mondo, a lei il sesso non interessa, lui guadagna bene e ha la vita che vuole.
Io voglio essere e sentirmi una donna.
Dopodichè sono sempre più convinta che sia da enormi disoneste e egoiste tradire. 
Bisognerebbe ammettere davanti al proprio marito che non si è in grado di vivere senza sesso e per questo motivo si decide o di tradire o di lasciarlo. 
A volte mi domando: quando i miei figli saranno grandi e scopriranno che li ho fatti crescere con un genitore partime e "costretto" a vivere in un'altra casa "solo" perchè non mi considerava più come donna anche se per loro è un buon padre, mi perdoneranno?
Credo che se questa situazione con mio marito si protrarrà gli dirò chiaramente che così non posso andare avanti e a quel punto insieme decideremo come impostare la nostra coppia da qui in poi.

Non mi chiedere perchè ho quotato te. Forse non ti riferivi nemmeno a me


----------



## Non Registrato (14 Marzo 2012)

fightclub ha detto:


> nel mio caso dopo MESI di tentativi di riaccendere un QUALSIASI rapporto fisico con mia moglie ogni ulteriore tentativo mi faceva stare male per giorni
> essere rifiutato dalla propria moglie amante e compagna è una coltellata
> salvo poi a tradimento scoperto girare la frittata dicendomi che non la cercavo più IO
> sai quando una va a dormire alle 9 di sera, tu metti a nanna i pargoli e torni in camera che già dorme e ti ha magari detto più volte "odio chi mi sveglia" se ne fa una ragione finchè può dell'assenza di rapporti fisici
> ...


Non ho capito scusami
Mio marito dove ha cercato altro? Nel lavoro

Io sono quella che mette a nanna i bimbi epoi torna e leui domre
Io sono quella che mandava sms carini
Io sono quella che gli faceva  trovare la vasca calda le candele e i bimbi dai nonni

Dovevo buttarmi in carriera? Bè non mi basterebbe


----------



## Non Registrato (14 Marzo 2012)

Sei un poveraccio
Con tanto tempo da perdere evidentemente


----------



## Tebe (14 Marzo 2012)

Skizzofern ha detto:


> Sintesi profondissima e lapidaria del tradimento:mrgreen:


Secondo i punti di vista:mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Nausicaa (14 Marzo 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Perchè forse si ha paura che la motvazione non sia abbastanza valida. Perchè alla fine un sacco di altre cose vanno bene. Perchè ci hanno cresciute con il concetto che una donna può vivere anche senza che questo non è un motivo per lasciare il proprio marito, mica ti picchia, ti aiuta in casa, è un buon padre e che cavolo vuoi di più.
> ci sono donne che non vedono l'ora che il proprio marito non "rompa". La mia collega da quando il marito non le chiede più di fare sesso (probabilmente ha trovato altrove) è una delle donne più felici al mondo, a lei il sesso non interessa, lui guadagna bene e ha la vita che vuole.
> Io voglio essere e sentirmi una donna.
> Dopodichè sono sempre più convinta che sia da enormi disoneste e egoiste tradire.
> ...



Un abbraccio Farfalla... fortissimo.
Capisco, credimi.


----------



## Skizzofern (14 Marzo 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> *Perchè forse si ha paura che la motvazione non sia abbastanza valida. *Perchè alla fine un sacco di altre cose vanno bene. Perchè ci hanno cresciute con il concetto che una donna può vivere anche senza che questo non è un motivo per lasciare il proprio marito, mica ti picchia, ti aiuta in casa, è un buon padre e che cavolo vuoi di più.
> ci sono donne che non vedono l'ora che il proprio marito non "rompa". La mia collega da quando il marito non le chiede più di fare sesso (probabilmente ha trovato altrove) è una delle donne più felici al mondo, a lei il sesso non interessa, lui guadagna bene e ha la vita che vuole.
> Io voglio essere e sentirmi una donna.
> Dopodichè sono sempre più convinta che sia da enormi disoneste e egoiste tradire.
> ...


Forse non lo è in una scala di priorità.
Quasi mai nella vita si ha quello che si vorrebbe anche se è ingiusto.
Detto questo sono d'accordo sulla tua esigenza di sentirti donna.


----------



## Non Registrato (14 Marzo 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Perchè forse si ha paura che la motvazione non sia abbastanza valida. Perchè alla fine un sacco di altre cose vanno bene. Perchè ci hanno cresciute con il concetto che una donna può vivere anche senza che questo non è un motivo per lasciare il proprio marito, mica ti picchia, ti aiuta in casa, è un buon padre e che cavolo vuoi di più.
> ci sono donne che non vedono l'ora che il proprio marito non "rompa". La mia collega da quando il marito non le chiede più di fare sesso (probabilmente ha trovato altrove) è una delle donne più felici al mondo, a lei il sesso non interessa, lui guadagna bene e ha la vita che vuole.
> Io voglio essere e sentirmi una donna.
> Dopodichè sono sempre più convinta che sia da enormi disoneste e egoiste tradire.
> ...


Io invece spero che qualcosa troni
Ma avanti così temo arriveremo alal fine

Ora esco
Ne ho abbastanza di prese x il culo di qualche stronzo che evidentemente è qui x ridere alle spalle degli altri e parlare di sterco
Ciao e grazie
Tebe conte non fanno i furbi

Forti con i deboli e deboli con i forti, bravi!


----------



## Skizzofern (14 Marzo 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Io invece spero che qualcosa troni
> Ma avanti così temo arriveremo alal fine
> 
> Ora esco
> ...


Perchè? ti senti debole?


----------



## Sbriciolata (14 Marzo 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non capisco molte cose....non capisco come faccia un uomo a star senza sesso per 2 anni....non capisco perchè preso atto dell'incompatibilità nella coppia non si prosegua per strade diverse invece di cascare su nuovi prepuzi....!!!


Perchè si scinde la compatibilità sessuale con quella di coppia, come e ci si fosse scordati del perchè si è diventati una coppia... io sono una ragazza di campagna, ma non conosco molte coppie diventate tali esclusivamente per affinità elettive. Però dire non siamo più una coppia perchè non ci desideriamo più sembra quasi una resa alla nostra parte bestiale, mettendo da parte tutta la costruzione affettiva ed emotiva che si è fatta proprio su quella base.


----------



## Nausicaa (14 Marzo 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Io invece spero che qualcosa troni
> Ma avanti così temo arriveremo alal fine
> 
> Ora esco
> ...



E' un forum.
Arrivano consigli, critiche, cose che ci fa bene leggere, cose che non vorremmo leggere.

Ohi, come la vita.


----------



## Non Registrato (14 Marzo 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Secondo i punti di vista:mrgreen::mrgreen:


appunto
ros


----------



## Non Registrato (14 Marzo 2012)

si ma ci sono modi e modi
come nella vita


----------



## fightclub (14 Marzo 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Non ho capito scusami
> Mio marito dove ha cercato altro? Nel lavoro
> 
> Io sono quella che mette a nanna i bimbi epoi torna e leui domre
> ...


ok allora io sono un ibrido tra te e tuo marito 
metto i bimbi a nanna e torno ma lei dorme
lavoro molto ma faccio anche altro
chiamavo la babysitter per avere una cena decente solo con lei
cercavo anche di riaccendere un po' di passione ma sempre e regolarmente respinto

quello che voglio dire è che anche io ho le mie responsabilità e qui sembra che tu non ne abbia
è strano ma forse non ho letto tutto e bene


----------



## Tebe (14 Marzo 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Io invece spero che qualcosa troni
> Ma avanti così temo arriveremo alal fine
> 
> Ora esco
> ...


Fai la forte anonima!
Registrati e vieni nelle file dei traditori!
E' una vita difficile la nostra qui dentro...sempre a passare per le forche caudine come ti sei accorta!:mrgreen:

NON CI PRENDERETE VIVI!:incazzato:


----------



## Sbriciolata (14 Marzo 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> NON CI PRENDERETE VIVI!:incazzato:


l'alternativa sarebbe...???


----------



## Nausicaa (14 Marzo 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> l'alternativa sarebbe...???



HAHAHAHAHAHAHAH!!!!!!!  :rotfl:


----------



## The Cheater (14 Marzo 2012)

niente sesso da 2 anni??? 

io avrei già mollato da un anno e mezzo...

toglimi l'amore, l'entusiasmo, la complicità e la serenità...tutte cose che si possono ritrovare...

...ma toglimi il sesso e io me ne vado all'istante!!!


----------



## Tebe (14 Marzo 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> l'alternativa sarebbe...???


Resistere! Resistere! Resistere!:mrgreen:
O morire....:incazzatoma con gli ormoni acquietati)


----------



## Non Registrato (14 Marzo 2012)

fightclub ha detto:


> ok allora io sono un ibrido tra te e tuo marito
> metto i bimbi a nanna e torno ma lei dorme
> lavoro molto ma faccio anche altro
> chiamavo la babysitter per avere una cena decente solo con lei
> ...


Allora io facevo come te
Mio marito il nulla
Passavamo belle giornate divertenti mare barca tutto quello che di bello c’è
E poi DORMIRE
Io gli parlavo con colcezza poi mi incazzavo
Parlarne non andava bene è peggio mi diceva
Fare finta di nulla nemmeno – non cambiava nulla

Forse dovevo saltargli addosso?
Non è tanto da me

Le mie resp che significa? Cosa ho fatto x allontanarlo?
Non lo so l’ho chiesto e dice nulla sono io che mi sono fatto mettere sotto dalla carriera
Non ti piaccio +? Ci puo stare…NO SEI bellisisma
Sonos tronza? sono arrogante? No no si + nervosa ma ti capisco sempre sola lavori
Dimmi tu cosa potevo fare oltre non tradire?
Continuare  a piangere in auto la mattina con bimbi dietro negli ovetti?
O ora che guido e sorrido non è meglio?

tu che resp hai?
E con tua moglie sei riuscito poi a risolvere?


----------



## Tubarao (14 Marzo 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Resistere! Resistere! Resistere!:mrgreen:
> O morire....:incazzatoma con gli ormoni acquietati)



Per me ve la dovete giocà come fecero i Romani nella guerra contro Albalonga.

Tre da una parte, tre dall'altra. Ve chiudete dentro una stanza. E chi esce vivo ha vinto.


Io gestisco le quote per le scomesse


----------



## Tebe (14 Marzo 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Per me ve la dovete giocà come fecero i Romani nella guerra contro Albalonga.
> 
> Tre da una parte, tre dall'altra. Ve chiudete dentro una stanza. E chi esce vivo ha vinto.
> 
> ...


Gli Oriazi contro i Curiazi!!!ahahahahah

Io sono dalla parte degli Oriazi! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: (mi sembra che hanno salvato le penne...almeno uno...non ricordo esattamente...)


----------



## fightclub (14 Marzo 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Allora io facevo come te
> Mio marito il nulla
> Passavamo belle giornate divertenti mare barca tutto quello che di bello c’è
> E poi DORMIRE
> ...


si è creato un ambiente ostile sull'educazione dei figli: avevamo visioni diametralmente opposte e io sono parecchio testardo, s'è sentita sminuita nel suo ruolo di madre
paradossalmente sono stato troppo presente come padre, insomma come fai sbagli
adesso come genitori siamo diventati simili, abbiamo imparato uno dall'altro

come coppia siamo in profonda crisi e mi sto organizzando per uscire di casa per un perchè mi sento preso per il culo e sono stufo di poche parole e nessun fatto
e devo agire


----------



## The Cheater (14 Marzo 2012)

la donna ha dalla sua uno strumento INFALLIBILE per capire ed eventualmente recuperare l'aspetto sessuale della coppia:
IL SESSO ORALE
quello propriamente egoistico e fatto/ricevuto con totale dedizione e devozione

dopo un lungo periodo in cui LUI non si muove, la donna può/deve darsi una mossa...2-3 volte, e avrà risposte:
se non gli si drizza mai, è irrecuperabile
se gli si drizza e quindi si diverte allora ci si lavora e pian pianino si passa a qualcosa in più...farsi desiderare fin quando non sarà LUI a muoversi...e si muoverà!!!

se poi parliamo di donne del tipo "ahhh no, deve essere lui a muoversi, a coivolgermi, a farmi fare cose che altrimenti nemmeno mi sogni di fare" allora siete ENTRAMBI irrecuperabili!!!


----------



## Nausicaa (14 Marzo 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> la donna ha dalla sua uno strumento INFALLIBILE per capire ed eventualmente recuperare l'aspetto sessuale della coppia:
> IL SESSO ORALE
> quello propriamente egoistico e fatto/ricevuto con totale dedizione e devozione
> 
> ...



E se l'uomo in questione all'offerta di sesso orale completamente gratis, proposto con sguardo acceso, manina che si avvia stuzzicante, e con tutti i crismi, ti spinge via fisicamente ed evita l'argomento? 

Cheater, lo so che ti sembra assurdo, ma ci sono uomini così...

Io mi ricordo ogni volta che il suo braccio mi ha spinto lontano da lui. Era tremendo.


----------



## Skizzofern (14 Marzo 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Allora io facevo come te
> Mio marito il nulla
> Passavamo belle giornate divertenti mare barca tutto quello che di bello c’è
> E poi DORMIRE
> ...


Come fai a non saperlo??
dov'eri quando è cominciata la crisi??


----------



## Non Registrato (14 Marzo 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> la donna ha dalla sua uno strumento INFALLIBILE per capire ed eventualmente recuperare l'aspetto sessuale della coppia:
> IL SESSO ORALE
> quello propriamente egoistico e fatto/ricevuto con totale dedizione e devozione
> 
> ...


Si gli si drizza

Ma sono stufa di essere sempre io a cercarlo ma daiiiii

Al di la del bello del sesso anche la coccola il sentirsi desiderata
Ma dove la mettiamo?

Poi anni di asitnenza da tutto arriva quello che ti fa e dice tutto quello che tuo marito non ha fatto mai e che trova anche stupido…
Io sto pensando di lasciarlo certo una vita così non la voglio

Quando ne parlo mi dice che sono pazza che rovino una famiglia dei figli che tuti sono messi così

E llora grazie w l’amichetto
No tebe?

Ecco


----------



## Tebe (14 Marzo 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> *la donna ha dalla sua uno strumento INFALLIBILE per capire ed eventualmente recuperare l'aspetto sessuale della coppia:
> IL SESSO ORALE
> quello propriamente egoistico e fatto/ricevuto con totale dedizione e devozione
> *
> ...



Cioè. Un soffocotto salva un matrimonio?
Cazzo...chi l'avrebbe mai detto fosse così facile


----------



## Tebe (14 Marzo 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Si gli si drizza
> 
> Ma sono stufa di essere sempre io a cercarlo ma daiiiii
> 
> ...


Quoto assolutamente tutto. Ovviamente.:up:


----------



## The Cheater (14 Marzo 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> E se l'uomo in questione all'offerta di sesso orale completamente gratis, proposto con sguardo acceso, manina che si avvia stuzzicante, e con tutti i crismi, ti spinge via fisicamente ed evita l'argomento?
> 
> Cheater, lo so che ti sembra assurdo, ma ci sono uomini così...
> 
> Io mi ricordo ogni volta che il suo braccio mi ha spinto lontano da lui. Era tremendo.


ma infatti lo scopo non è riavvivare la vita sessuale, ma avere quanto meno risposte

se la risposta è negativa, un bel calcio in culo e ritengo non verrà nemmeno difficile dopo vari rifiuti del genere...


----------



## Non Registrato (14 Marzo 2012)

Skizzofern ha detto:


> Come fai a non saperlo??
> dov'eri quando è cominciata la crisi??


Senti avro avuto qualche sbotto qualche nervosismo
Ma dov’ero ero li
Lavoravo, crescevo bimbi, lui girava il mondo

E quando era li me lo coccolavo
E lui dormiva
E mai una cena e mai un fiore  e mai un cazzo (e volgare ma proprio così)
Cosa devo fare?
Andavo avanti così dicendo va bene passerà
Invece sono passati due anni  epoi è finita come è finita
Ricorda la sicilai
Fine vacanza 
Io piangevo in spiaggia
Lui arriva ma che c’è? siamo stai bene!
Bene? Pariamo fratello e sorella

Ma no suvvia si recupera ero stanco
(era estete 2099)


----------



## The Cheater (14 Marzo 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Si gli si drizza
> 
> Ma sono stufa di essere sempre io a cercarlo ma daiiiii
> 
> ...





Tebe ha detto:


> Cioè. Un soffocotto salva un matrimonio?
> Cazzo...chi l'avrebbe mai detto fosse così facile


ripeto il concetto:
lo scopo è trovare risposte

non è un...soffocotto??...a salvare un matrimonio...ma si capisce se il lui di turno ancora c'è

se non risponde, addio...se risponde male allora è vivo e si decide se "lavorarci"...oppure magari risponde bene...

soffocotto, poi sesso, poi BEL sesso, e poi magari ritornano le coccole post sesso...


----------



## Nausicaa (14 Marzo 2012)

Skizzofern ha detto:


> Come fai a non saperlo??
> dov'eri quando è cominciata la crisi??



ùDifficile rendersi conto dei propri errori quando li si commettono.
Se uno se ne rendesse conto con facilità, non si commetterebbero, non credi?

Per questo chiediamo all'altro: dove ho sbagliato? ti prego, dimmi che cosa posso fare per migliorare.
Se l'altro non vuole rispondere o peggio mente dicendo che va tutto bene, come cazzo fai a sapere cosa diamine è successo?

Per me è stato così. Riflettevo, rimuginavo, mi interrogavo, ma NON CAPIVO.
Gli chiedevo. L'ho supplicato. "Ti supplico, dimmi se sto facendo qualche cosa di sbagliato, dimmi che cosa posso fare, anche se sono cose dolorose per me, anche se temi di farmi male, se non me lo dici non possiamo migliorare le cose."

Inutile.
Quando poi, anni dopo, mi ha rinfacciato tutto quello che avrei sbagliato all'epoca, rimproverandomi che avrei dovuto capirlo da sola, che "avrei dovuto trovare il modo"...


----------



## Sbriciolata (14 Marzo 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Cioè. Un soffocotto salva un matrimonio?
> Cazzo...chi l'avrebbe mai detto fosse così facile


 pensa tu... mi vien da dire che... lasciamo stare:unhappy:


----------



## fightclub (14 Marzo 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Senti avro avuto qualche sbotto qualche nervosismo
> Ma dov’ero ero li
> Lavoravo, crescevo bimbi, lui girava il mondo
> 
> ...


per dirti anche ieri, non so perchè, un riflesso le ho preso un dolce per fare colazione stamattina al lavoro, il suio preferito
l'ha lasciato sul tavolo
me lo sono mangiato coi bambini


----------



## Skizzofern (14 Marzo 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Cioè. Un soffocotto salva un matrimonio?
> Cazzo...chi l'avrebbe mai detto fosse così facile


bhè, considerato che può distruggerlo, perchè no??


----------



## The Cheater (14 Marzo 2012)

fightclub ha detto:


> per dirti anche ieri, non so perchè, un riflesso le ho preso un dolce per fare colazione stamattina al lavoro, il suio preferito
> l'ha lasciato sul tavolo
> me lo sono mangiato coi bambini


io invece avrei preso il dolce, l'avrei poggiato sulla tazza del cesso con un messaggio scritto:
"hai ignorato una mia dolcezza, e adesso questa dolcezza la ripongo esattamente dove tu hai posto il nostro rapporto: nel cesso!!! addio"


----------



## Kid (14 Marzo 2012)

Skizzofern ha detto:


> bhè, considerato che può distruggerlo, perchè no??


:rotfl:


----------



## Skizzofern (14 Marzo 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> io invece avrei preso il dolce, l'avrei poggiato sulla tazza del cesso con un messaggio scritto:
> "hai ignorato una mia dolcezza, e adesso questa dolcezza la ripongo esattamente dove tu hai posto il nostro rapporto: nel cesso!!! addio"


che melodrammatico!!


----------



## Ultimo (14 Marzo 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Sul rosso: Claudio... due anni senza sesso sono due anni in cui una persona si sente rifiutata, non si sente desiderata, l'appagamento sessuale è forse quello che ti manca meno.
> Sul blu... un accidente, ma proprio per niente. e te lo dico dopo 26 anni, e non siamo due fenomeni. Logico, ci sono periodi nei quali il desiderio è meno intenso e periodi in cui ci si, ehm,... dedica di più... ma il sesso in una coppia non è solo sesso, anche lasciando perdere la parte emozionale del rapporto, se manca quello si diventa una cooperativa senza fini di lucro, manca la parte del gioco, della complicità, il momento liberatorio proprio solo della coppia, prescindendo dalla famiglia... mancano un sacco di cose.
> Non stiamo parlando di coppie anziane, eh? Io ho letto figli piccoli...








 Originariamente Scritto da *Ultimo* 
Mi avrei fatto le seghe, cosa che facevo una volta, visto il mio alto grado di "si chiama testosterone?" poi ho cercato delle amanti, ma sono sempre riuscito a trattenermi. 
Tebe la storia che stiamo commentando, magari non proprio simile fa parte quasi della normalità delle coppie che hanno anni ed anni di matrimonio alle spalle.

Sbri io non ho passato due anni a rodermi dentro ma molti di più. Ecco perchè la mia affermazione, e comunque vero che forse sono un'eccezione. E probabilmente stavolta ho sbagliato perchè ho preso come esempio il mio caso.

Per la normalità delle coppie alle quali mi riferivo io, sono appunto quelle coppie che arrivano la tradimento, quindi per tanti motivi compreso il sesso. E non parlo di chi come nel tradimento apre gli occhi. Chi nel tradimento apre gli occhi li apre davvero e tutto diventa fantastico se se ne esce fuori nella maniera giusta.


----------



## Sabina (14 Marzo 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Perchè forse si ha paura che la motvazione non sia abbastanza valida. Perchè alla fine un sacco di altre cose vanno bene. Perchè ci hanno cresciute con il concetto che una donna può vivere anche senza che questo non è un motivo per lasciare il proprio marito, mica ti picchia, ti aiuta in casa, è un buon padre e che cavolo vuoi di più.
> ci sono donne che non vedono l'ora che il proprio marito non "rompa". La mia collega da quando il marito non le chiede più di fare sesso (probabilmente ha trovato altrove) è una delle donne più felici al mondo, a lei il sesso non interessa, lui guadagna bene e ha la vita che vuole.
> Io voglio essere e sentirmi una donna.
> Dopodichè sono sempre più convinta che sia da enormi disoneste e egoiste tradire.
> ...



Mi chiedo se sia giusto che i figli debbano sapere certe cose così intime dei loro genitori. 
In qualche occasione mia madre mi ha "confidato" certe cose un po' personali del rapporto con mio padre e la cosa mi ha dato fastidio, avrei preferito non sapere. Anche perché poi sarebbe giusto anche sentire l'altra campana.
Se si arriva ad una separazione non necessariamente bisogna dire la verità in assoluto, dipende anche da quali sono queste verità e se le si vuole dire soprattutto per tutelare se stessi come meccanismo di difesa.


----------



## contepinceton (14 Marzo 2012)

Sabina ha detto:


> Mi chiedo se sia giusto che i figli debbano sapere certe cose così intime dei loro genitori.
> In qualche occasione mia madre mi ha "confidato" certe cose un po' personali del rapporto con mio padre e la cosa mi ha dato fastidio, avrei preferito non sapere. Anche perché poi sarebbe giusto anche sentire l'altra campana.
> Se si arriva ad una separazione non necessariamente bisogna dire la verità in assoluto, dipende anche da quali sono queste verità e se le si vuole dire soprattutto per tutelare se stessi come meccanismo di difesa.



:up::up::up::up:


----------



## Minerva (14 Marzo 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Perchè forse si ha paura che la motvazione non sia abbastanza valida. Perchè alla fine un sacco di altre cose vanno bene. Perchè ci hanno cresciute con il concetto che una donna può vivere anche senza che questo non è un motivo per lasciare il proprio marito, mica ti picchia, ti aiuta in casa, è un buon padre e che cavolo vuoi di più.
> ci sono donne che non vedono l'ora che il proprio marito non "rompa". La mia collega da quando il marito non le chiede più di fare sesso (probabilmente ha trovato altrove) è una delle donne più felici al mondo, a lei il sesso non interessa, lui guadagna bene e ha la vita che vuole.
> Io voglio essere e sentirmi una donna.
> Dopodichè sono sempre più convinta che sia da enormi disoneste e egoiste tradire.
> ...


la motivazione è validissima perché sai bene che il sesso c'entra ma con tante altre cose dietro: la pienezza di sentirsi desiderata dal proprio uomo, la complicità , la completezza di un legame ...
mi auguro che lui possa cambiare e che si decida ad andare da un medico ;lo deve a te, a se stesso e anche ai vostri figli, perché si parla di salvare il matrimonio.
puoi anche decidere di rimanere con lui a queste condizioni ma se lui è una persona per bene come sembra, non può non capire che ti fa del male


e poi sono sempre stata convinta che tu l'abbia tradito perché già esisteva un divario di esigenze , anche se tu prima dichiaravi che non ti mancasse nulla; non ci ho mai creduto.


----------



## Niko74 (14 Marzo 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> E chi ti dice che lui non abbia un amante e faccia il bradipo solo con lei, mentre con l'altra fa numeri da Circo attaccato al lampadario come Tarzan?
> 
> Lei ha bisogno di sesso.
> Lui non ci sente (con lei ) da quell'orecchio.
> ...


Eeh...guarda...bisognerebbe anche sentire l'altra campana sai?
Se tu sentissi parlare mia moglie pure lei ha "cercato di dirmelo allo sfinimento" io avrei dovuto capire e bla bla....
Io invece pensavo fosse stanca per il lavoro, casa, figlio piccolo e cercavo di aiutarla e le lasciavo i suoi spazi che lei ha ben pensato di usare con un altro...

Per la cronaca ero io quello che aveva "bisogno di sesso" .....lei ne avrà anche avuto bisogno ma non con me.

Insomma....prima di dire fai bene bisognerebbe sapere entrambe le versioni.

Ad esempio io secondo te avrei fatto bene a tradire visto che mia moglie non prende mai l'iniziativa da 18 anni? Se devo aspettare che lei mi cerchi per me vado in bianco a vita.


----------



## Sbriciolata (14 Marzo 2012)

Sabina ha detto:


> Mi chiedo se sia giusto che i figli debbano sapere certe cose così intime dei loro genitori.
> In qualche occasione mia madre mi ha "confidato" certe cose un po' personali del rapporto con mio padre e la cosa mi ha dato fastidio, avrei preferito non sapere. Anche perché poi sarebbe giusto anche sentire l'altra campana.
> Se si arriva ad una separazione non necessariamente bisogna dire la verità in assoluto, dipende anche da quali sono queste verità e se le si vuole dire soprattutto per tutelare se stessi come meccanismo di difesa.


Io credo che i figli 'sentano' quando i genitori sono ancora una coppia oppure no, senza che ci sia bisogno di dare ulteriori dettagli.
Come 'sentono' quando tra i genitori ci sono tensioni, per quanto si cerchi di nasconderle.
Io della vita di coppia dei miei genitori ho sempre saputo molto più di quello che loro avrebbero mai potuto immaginare...

I figli vivono con le orecchie dritte, devono conoscere e capire,e vivono con noi... magari non conoscono i dettagli, e quello va benissimo.
Non credo che dire ad esempio 'ci vogliamo sempre molto bene, ma il rapporto che ci lega è cambiato' sia più destabilizzante per un figlio della notizia della separazione. 
Magari è anche peggio lasciare che si diano delle motivazioni da soli...
Perchè i figli fanno domande... e hanno pure diritto alle risposte, cambia anche la loro, di vita.


----------



## fightclub (14 Marzo 2012)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Eeh...guarda...bisognerebbe anche sentire l'altra campana sai?
> Se tu sentissi parlare mia moglie pure lei ha "cercato di dirmelo allo sfinimento" io avrei dovuto capire e bla bla....
> Io invece pensavo fosse stanca per il lavoro, casa, figlio piccolo e cercavo di aiutarla e le lasciavo i suoi spazi che lei ha ben pensato di usare con un altro...
> 
> ...


comincio a pensare che abbiamo la stessa moglie!


----------



## Non Registrato (14 Marzo 2012)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Eeh...guarda...bisognerebbe anche sentire l'altra campana sai?
> Se tu sentissi parlare mia moglie pure lei ha "cercato di dirmelo allo sfinimento" io avrei dovuto capire e bla bla....
> Io invece pensavo fosse stanca per il lavoro, casa, figlio piccolo e cercavo di aiutarla e le lasciavo i suoi spazi che lei ha ben pensato di usare con un altro...
> 
> ...


Ussignore+l’altra campana dice nell’ordine che:
è stato un coglione
era troppo oberato di lavoro
io ero troppo nervosa e quidni …
in altà è maledettamente pigro x tutto quello che non riguarda il lavoro

a voi stava bene così o non avete avuto occasione o se l’avete  avuta siete stati più diciamo bravi

io so che ora sto meglio e dopo anni di sacrifici x tutti mi sono ritagliata questo spazio
a me interessava sapere se è recuperabile il sesso in una coppia messa così

non ho tutta sto senso di colpa onestamente

niko tua moglie alla fine ti ha pure tradito?

È come se mio marito mi rifiutasse epoi  se ne facesse una fuori di storia
Sarei nera

Lui una volta mi disse un'altra di sarebbe gia stufata
Eh…..


----------



## Tebe (14 Marzo 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ussignore+l’altra campana dice nell’ordine che:
> è stato un coglione
> era troppo oberato di lavoro
> io ero troppo nervosa e quidni …
> ...


Però scusate. Altra campana e altra campana.
Tutti hanno ragione alla fine. I traditi e i traditori.

Ma sta poveretta mica si sta facendo tutti i pompieri d'america. si sta ritagliando un pò di sano sesso da uno CHE glielo da a differenza del marito.
Invece di darle "addosso" perchè non vi soffermate sul fatto che lei VUOLE RECUPERARE il rapporto?
Ha un problema. Questo problema glielo sta risolvendo l'amante. Ma lei vorrebbe farselo risolvere dal marito, che invece dorme della quarta.
Tutti bravi a fare i moralisti fautori del dialogo ad oltranza.
E beati voi che vi siete mantenuti duri e puri.


----------



## Non Registrato (14 Marzo 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Però scusate. Altra campana e altra campana.
> Tutti hanno ragione alla fine. I traditi e i traditori.
> 
> Ma sta poveretta mica si sta facendo tutti i pompieri d'america. si sta ritagliando un pò di sano sesso da uno CHE glielo da a differenza del marito.
> ...


Massi mi avevano avvisato che è pieno di gente che butta le proprie frustrazioni addosso agli altri in questi forum
Ma io no de cocciooo ci sono entrata

Amen

Poi tebe ti dirò
Che con questo qua cose folli o ero io troppo a digiuno ma insomma3/4 ore di sanissimo sesso coccole risate
Meglio dei 80 euro che davo allo psichiatra eh 

Eddai

Io sono serena ho fatto errori ma so bene, molto bene cosa ho dato in questo rapporto in questi anni

Torlo questo piccolo particolare stiamo bene ridiamo scherziamo esta cosa mi fa (faceva) penare ancora di +
Possibile mai?
Ciao cari!


----------



## Kid (14 Marzo 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Però scusate. Altra campana e altra campana.
> Tutti hanno ragione alla fine. I traditi e i traditori.
> 
> Ma sta poveretta mica si sta facendo tutti i pompieri d'america. si sta ritagliando un pò di sano sesso da uno CHE glielo da a differenza del marito.
> ...


Ma non è questione di essere duri con lei. Manco la conosco, figurati se mi metto a darle contro a prescindere. Il fatto è che come dicevo prima, non ci credo che un uomo sano riesca a stare senza sesso per molto tempo. Ergo: probabilmente qualcuno si occupa di soddisfarlo oppure è in depressione. Sono due le cose, mica mille. Forse un dialogo diretto risolverebbe il problema. Essere chiari, per la serie: caro, io non so che problemi tu abbia, ma sappi che sto seriamente prendendo in considerazione l'ipotesi di tradirti. Vediamo se non si dà una sveglia o non esce allo scoperto.


----------



## Nausicaa (14 Marzo 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Ma non è questione di essere duri con lei. Manco la conosco, figurati se mi metto a darle contro a prescindere. Il fatto è che come dicevo prima, *non ci credo che un uomo sano riesca a stare senza sesso per molto tempo*. Ergo: probabilmente qualcuno si occupa di soddisfarlo oppure è in depressione. Sono due le cose, mica mille. Forse un dialogo diretto risolverebbe il problema. Essere chiari, per la serie: caro, io non so che problemi tu abbia, ma sappi che sto seriamente prendendo in considerazione l'ipotesi di tradirti. Vediamo se non si dà una sveglia o non esce allo scoperto.



Ad oggi tra le mie conoscenze conto 7 casi di uomini non interessati, e 3 di donne.
Certo non ci posso mettere la mano su fuoco, ma sembra poco probabile che ci siano amanti in giro.


----------



## Kid (14 Marzo 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ad oggi tra le mie conoscenze conto 7 casi di uomini non interessati, e 3 di donne.
> Certo non ci posso mettere la mano su fuoco, ma sembra poco probabile che ci siano amanti in giro.


Magari la metà di questi casi ha un problema fisico che ignora. Molto probabile direi. La prostata dopo i 40 anni gioca brutti scherzi.


----------



## Non Registrato (14 Marzo 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Ma non è questione di essere duri con lei. Manco la conosco, figurati se mi metto a darle contro a prescindere. Il fatto è che come dicevo prima, non ci credo che un uomo sano riesca a stare senza sesso per molto tempo. Ergo: probabilmente qualcuno si occupa di soddisfarlo oppure è in depressione. Sono due le cose, mica mille. Forse un dialogo diretto risolverebbe il problema. Essere chiari, per la serie: caro, io non so che problemi tu abbia, ma sappi che sto seriamente prendendo in considerazione l'ipotesi di tradirti. Vediamo se non si dà una sveglia o non esce allo scoperto.


caro
tu pensi che mai lo abbia detto
madonna certe litigate
mit rovo una ltro ora basta

forse depresso si
x cui presi appuntamento da una psicolga
la paccò enen volte sempre per il lavoro 
andò uan volta e torno a casa dicendomi sono un pirla che prila

cambiato qualcosa? si fatto una sera

e poi di nuovo

prende 3/4 aerei a settimana
sarà quello?
io pensavo mi tradisse
gli dissi pure posso capire parliamone non butimao tutto alle ortiche

no no no
e manco io ci credevo einvece ne sento di storie così

che devo fare? ammalarmi?
ho figli e hanno bisogno di una mamma che ride non una depressa
peccato che il sorriso non me lo faccia tornare l uomo che amavo
perchè sicuro c'è del bene ora ma l'amore non so

se iniziassimo pure a stare male per altro
invece no va tutto benissimo 
lov edo e dico dio che bello perchè è proprio bello
però manca di mordente con me
Mi vorrà bene oramai come una compagna affettuosa e bon sul resto
Eh!


----------



## Tebe (14 Marzo 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Ma non è questione di essere duri con lei. Manco la conosco, figurati se mi metto a darle contro a prescindere. Il fatto è che come dicevo prima, non ci credo che un uomo sano riesca a stare senza sesso per molto tempo. Ergo: probabilmente qualcuno si occupa di soddisfarlo oppure è in depressione. Sono due le cose, mica mille. Forse un dialogo diretto risolverebbe il problema. Essere chiari, per la serie: *caro, io non so che problemi tu abbia, ma sappi che sto seriamente prendendo in considerazione l'ipotesi di tradirti. Vediamo se non si dà una sveglia o non esce allo scoperto.[*/QUOTE]
> 
> Kid...ti parlo sempre per mia esperienza personale.
> Se dopo due anni in cui io non solo ha parlato chiaro ma ho ripetuto fino alla nausea delle cose...che anche il mio gatto avrebbe capito, la frase caro, ho intenzione di tradirti, potrebbe solo sviluppare due cose.
> ...


----------



## Kid (14 Marzo 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> caro
> tu pensi che mai lo abbia detto
> madonna certe litigate
> mit rovo una ltro ora basta
> ...



E allora c'hai ragione. Guarda che mica era un'offesa eh... ci sono casi in cui l'unica soluzione è diventare stronzi. Tu c'hai provato a risparmiargliele le corna almeno.


----------



## lunaiena (14 Marzo 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> sono due anni che io e mio marito niente sesso
> all'inzio della ns storia fuoco e fiamme dappetutto
> poi paino paino lui ha iniziato un lavoro nuovo la carriera in ascesa due figli
> lui non mi ha piu cercata
> ...



A parte che due anni senza sesso mi pare una cosa assurda.....
Già dopo due settimane comincio ad irritami...

Non rinunciare al sesso bellissimo....
Ma voglio farti due  domande :
Quando hai fatto pedinare tuo marito come ti sentivi ?
E se scoprivi che ti tradiva come l'avresti presa?


----------



## Tebe (14 Marzo 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> E allora c'hai ragione. Guarda che mica era un'offesa eh... ci sono casi in cui l'unica soluzione è diventare stronzi. *Tu c'hai provato a risparmiargliele le corna almeno.*


Esatto!!! E' questo il nocciolo del discorso!!!


----------



## Kid (14 Marzo 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Kid ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Ma non è questione di essere duri con lei. Manco la conosco, figurati se mi metto a darle contro a prescindere. Il fatto è che come dicevo prima, non ci credo che un uomo sano riesca a stare senza sesso per molto tempo. Ergo: probabilmente qualcuno si occupa di soddisfarlo oppure è in depressione. Sono due le cose, mica mille. Forse un dialogo diretto risolverebbe il problema. Essere chiari, per la serie: *caro, io non so che problemi tu abbia, ma sappi che sto seriamente prendendo in considerazione l'ipotesi di tradirti. Vediamo se non si dà una sveglia o non esce allo scoperto.[*/QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## Nocciola (14 Marzo 2012)

Sabina ha detto:


> Mi chiedo se sia giusto che i figli debbano sapere certe cose così intime dei loro genitori.
> In qualche occasione mia madre mi ha "confidato" certe cose un po' personali del rapporto con mio padre e la cosa mi ha dato fastidio, avrei preferito non sapere. Anche perché poi sarebbe giusto anche sentire l'altra campana.
> Se si arriva ad una separazione non necessariamente bisogna dire la verità in assoluto, dipende anche da quali sono queste verità e se le si vuole dire soprattutto per tutelare se stessi come meccanismo di difesa.


Non credo che i mei figli lo scoprirebbero mai nel senso che dubito fortemente che mio marito farebbe una cosa simile. Parlavo per ipotesi, mettendomi dalla parte di un figlio.
sul fatto che i figli vadano tutelati, io non mi permetterei mai di dire una cosa negativa a loro del loro padre qualunque cosa accadesse.
Loro possono "giudicarlo" solo come padre e da quel punto direi che hanno ben poco da dire.


----------



## Non Registrato (14 Marzo 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> A parte che due anni senza sesso mi pare una cosa assurda.....
> Già dopo due settimane comincio ad irritami...
> 
> Non rinunciare al sesso bellissimo....
> ...



Apatia
Ecco lui è apatico con me

Pedinamento: volevo capire, perchè ci sta che dopo tot anni ti venga il gigetto x un altro/a ok? La sbandata
Non ho mai pensato corna=fine relazione

Perché subentrano tto cose in una dinamica di coppia che vai a sapere

Avrei pensato tò stronzo
Lo ri conquisto io ti faccio vedere io (non senza qualche lacrima posso ipotizzare)
Nulla
Ritmi folli di lavoro

Ma dio siamo in  uan spiaggia bella lume di candela torniamo in cmaera bimbi che dormono nella camera a fianco
Baci e carezze prima
Esco dal bagno…un russare così forte che tremava il letto
E questo enne enne enne volte
E che cazzo!
15 giorni in mega hotel e manco una sana scopatina


----------



## Tebe (14 Marzo 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Tebe ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Mah, ma perchè perdere tempo con un cadavere scusa? Ci provi una volta, due, tre, ti regalo pure la quarta. Poi agisco di conseguenza. il sesso è FONDAMENTALE in una coppia. Non mi basta solo l'affetto. Mia moglie non può entrare in camera da letto ogni sera vestita da conigliona rosa e fare "Pippo Pippo" come il Tenerone, deve anche mettersi il completino sexy qualche volta, e che cavolo.
> ...


----------



## Nocciola (14 Marzo 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> la motivazione è validissima perché sai bene che il sesso c'entra ma con tante altre cose dietro: la pienezza di sentirsi desiderata dal proprio uomo, la complicità , la completezza di un legame ...
> mi auguro che lui possa cambiare e che si decida ad andare da un medico ;lo deve a te, a se stesso e anche ai vostri figli, perché si parla di salvare il matrimonio.
> puoi anche decidere di rimanere con lui a queste condizioni ma se lui è una persona per bene come sembra, non può non capire che ti fa del male
> 
> ...


nel periodo prima che lo tradissi non avevo mai avuto la sensazione che mi mancasse qualcosa. Forse qualcosa stava cambiando in me e neanche me ne rendevo conto..Allora non avevamo problemi di questo tipo...magari ce ne erano altri sopiti...


----------



## Niko74 (14 Marzo 2012)

Ole





Tebe ha detto:


> Però scusate. Altra campana e altra campana.
> Tutti hanno ragione alla fine. I traditi e i traditori.
> 
> Ma sta poveretta mica si sta facendo tutti i pompieri d'america. si sta ritagliando un pò di sano sesso da uno CHE glielo da a differenza del marito.
> ...


Mah....io vedo contrastante il fatto che lei VUOLE RECUPERARE e che si continui a tenere questo suo spazio.
Sarà un limite mio....
Ovvio che lei è libera di fare come crede come è ovvio che io non do addosso a nessuno....mentre la tua frase finale sa un pochino di presa per i fondelli...o no?


----------



## Non Registrato (14 Marzo 2012)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Ole
> 
> Mah....io vedo contrastante il fatto che lei VUOLE RECUPERARE e che si continui a tenere questo suo spazio.
> Sarà un limite mio....
> Ovvio che lei è libera di fare come crede come è ovvio che io non do addosso a nessuno.


Niko ho timore  di lasciar r perdere una cosa che mi fa stare bene per ritrovarmi con il solito pugno di mosche
Mio marito diventerà ad di qualcosa e a 50 anni magari si trova amichetta lui x dire…

Ho provato a  chiudere ed impegnarmi

Niente!!!

Ora un sex toys magari tu dici meglio

Lo so

Perl non è proprio la stessa cosa eh
Non ti fa ridere non ti coccola non arriva l sms che in uan giornata de emrda tipo oggi ti fa sorridere
(non sono innamorata sia chiaro)
Santa maria goretti non abita più qui


----------



## lunaiena (14 Marzo 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Ma non è questione di essere duri con lei. Manco la conosco, figurati se mi metto a darle contro a prescindere. Il fatto è che come dicevo prima, non ci credo che un uomo sano riesca a stare senza sesso per molto tempo. Ergo: probabilmente qualcuno si occupa di soddisfarlo oppure è in depressione. Sono due le cose, mica mille. *Forse un dialogo diretto risolverebbe il problema*. Essere chiari, per la serie: caro, io non so che problemi tu abbia, ma sappi che sto seriamente prendendo in considerazione l'ipotesi di tradirti. Vediamo se non si dà una sveglia o non esce allo scoperto.


Può essere che risolva il problema ma solo temporaneamente.....
Lascia passare qualche tempo e tutto ritorna come prima ...
Perchè molti uomini sono fatti cosi....ti accontentano purchè tu la smetti di rompere .....
Ti accontentano una volta due tre ,poi tu donna sei tutta felicina e tracchte che si arenano di nuovo....


----------



## Niko74 (14 Marzo 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Niko ho timore  di lasciar r perdere una cosa che mi fa stare bene per ritrovarmi con il solito pugno di mosche
> Mio marito diventerà ad di qualcosa e a 50 anni magari si trova amichetta lui x dire…
> 
> Ho provato a  chiudere ed impegnarmi
> ...


Ecco, se tu stai bene cosi e tuo marito anche, continua pure.
Però non mi pare corretto quello che diceva tebe riguardo al tuo voler recuperare...tutto qui.


----------



## Non Registrato (14 Marzo 2012)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Ecco, se tu stai bene cosi e tuo marito anche, continua pure.
> Però non mi pare corretto quello che diceva tebe riguardo al tuo voler recuperare...tutto qui.


Osa dovrei fare
Davvero chiedo lumi ad un uomo

Romeprgli ancora le balle
Dire alla’ltro grazie né ora non mi servi più qnd non è vero

Mio marito è e sarà così temo
Ma spero ancora in un miracolo e ci spero perché sono una cretina


----------



## Sabina (14 Marzo 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Apatia
> Ecco lui è apatico con me
> 
> Pedinamento: volevo capire, perchè ci sta che dopo tot anni ti venga il gigetto x un altro/a ok? La sbandata
> ...



Fallo ingelosire in qualche modo, fallo sospettare.... se non si risveglia così allora siete diventati una coppia di amici.

Hai provato a parlare con lui? Fallo seriamente, deve capire che e' a rischio il matrimonio.


----------



## fightclub (14 Marzo 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Osa dovrei fare
> Davvero chiedo lumi ad un uomo
> 
> Romeprgli ancora le balle
> ...


di cretini che continuano a crederci siamo in parecchi
per la mia esperienza personale sono arrivato alla coonclusione che ci vuole un punto di rottura
se non cambia lo schema le cose continueranno cosi'


----------



## lothar57 (14 Marzo 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Magari la metà di questi casi ha un problema fisico che ignora. Molto probabile direi. La prostata dopo i 40 anni gioca brutti scherzi.


Ciao Kid..sono cazzate..e non parlo solo per me che funziono molto meglio di 15anni fa'..ho caro amico 50enne che e'arrivato ad avere 4 donne,oltre alla moglie.
Prostata non e'la causa..e' la stanchezza del solito.


----------



## Billythekid (14 Marzo 2012)

Non esistono miracoli. esistono solo azioni.


chi mi ha preceduto ha detto bene, azioni che possono determinare un punto di rottura. azioni!!!


----------



## Niko74 (14 Marzo 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Osa dovrei fare
> Davvero chiedo lumi ad un uomo
> 
> Romeprgli ancora le balle
> ...


Eh...il mio parere non so cosa possa contare perché a me interessa e non poco il sesso con mia moglie.

Da quel lato io mi rispecchio più in te che in tuo marito.

Se tu stai bene cosi continua...io non ci riuscirei proprio....


----------



## Billythekid (14 Marzo 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Osa dovrei fare
> Davvero chiedo lumi ad un uomo
> 
> Romeprgli ancora le balle
> ...



Cercane uno diverso. ma non a parole, a fatti. solo cosi ti metti in gioco davvero.solo cosi ti misuri, misuri le tue paure, che spesso, e non voglio dire che sia il caso tuo, si confondono con l amore per l'altro di noi,e se invece non fosse amore ma paura ? dipendenza da un qualcosa che almeno la si conosce ? paura di un salto nell ignoto ? certo, la vita con tuo marito la vivi male, ma almeno la conosci.e se,
 invece..?


----------



## Billythekid (14 Marzo 2012)

Sabina ha detto:


> Fallo ingelosire in qualche modo, fallo sospettare.... se non si risveglia così allora siete diventati una coppia di amici.
> 
> Hai provato a parlare con lui? Fallo seriamente, deve capire che e' a rischio il matrimonio.[/QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## Kid (14 Marzo 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Ciao Kid..sono cazzate..e non parlo solo per me che funziono molto meglio di 15anni fa'..ho caro amico 50enne che e'arrivato ad avere 4 donne,oltre alla moglie.
> Prostata non e'la causa..e' la stanchezza del solito.


Beh, non sono proprio cazzate sti problemi, se li hai.

Poi che ci siano quelli stanchi del solito, per carità, mi sembra una cosa più che appurata.


----------



## Billythekid (14 Marzo 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Beh, non sono proprio cazzate sti problemi, se li hai.
> 
> Poi che ci siano quelli stanchi del solito, per carità, mi sembra una cosa più che appurata.


Kid. hai ragione. ma non è questo il caso. questo non ne ha voglia con la moglie e basta. non trovi?


----------



## Kid (14 Marzo 2012)

Billythekid ha detto:


> Kid. hai ragione. ma non è questo il caso. questo non ne ha voglia con la moglie e basta. non trovi?


Beh, certo può essere ma... chi lo conosce in fondo?

Cioè voglio dire, basta poco... magari a lei puzza il fiato e lui non ha il coraggio di dirglielo. Ci sono tanti di quei fattori di mezzo che non me la sento di giudicare solo sulla parola di lei.


----------



## Kid (14 Marzo 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Beh, certo può essere ma... chi lo conosce in fondo?
> 
> Cioè voglio dire, basta poco... magari a lei puzza il fiato e lui non ha il coraggio di dirglielo. Ci sono tanti di quei fattori di mezzo che non me la sento di giudicare solo sulla parola di lei.


P.S.
Adoro il tuo nick!


----------



## lothar57 (14 Marzo 2012)

Billythekid ha detto:


> Kid. hai ragione. ma non è questo il caso. questo non ne ha voglia con la moglie e basta. non trovi?


scusa Billy..perdonami non ho tempo di leggere tutto ...sappiamo che non ha un'amante forse???e chi l'ha detto??da uomo dico fare zero come questo qua'e'impossibile..


----------



## Billythekid (14 Marzo 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> P.S.
> Adoro il tuo nick!





Billy ringrazia.


----------



## Kid (14 Marzo 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> scusa Billy..perdonami non ho tempo di leggere tutto ...sappiamo che non ha un'amante forse???e chi l'ha detto??da uomo dico fare zero come questo qua'e'impossibile..


Quoto... io non è che ci provi gusto a mettere la pulce nell'orecchio ma... mi sembra tutto molto strano.


----------



## Niko74 (14 Marzo 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> scusa Billy..perdonami non ho tempo di leggere tutto ...sappiamo che non ha un'amante forse???e chi l'ha detto??da uomo dico fare zero come questo qua'e'impossibile..


AMEN.

Pure tu Lothar se non erro hai ritmi di lavoro elevati eppure...
Io ho i miei dubbi sul fatto che uno possa stare anni senza sesso a meno di patologie fisiche o anche psicologiche.


----------



## Billythekid (14 Marzo 2012)

io non volevo dire. ma...per me è certo che ci sia. perdonate la presunzione. esperienza. e sono una donna.che caparbiamente credeva che non ci fosse. e al dunque...3 ne ho beccate. 

E mi consideravo una che in queste cose " ci capisce". E mi consideravano una sveglia di fiuto. ridicola e ingenua. io.


----------



## Billythekid (14 Marzo 2012)

*Kid*



Kid ha detto:


> Quoto... io non è che ci provi gusto a mettere la pulce nell'orecchio ma... mi sembra tutto molto strano.




plaudo alla tua firma.


----------



## Kid (14 Marzo 2012)

Billythekid ha detto:


> plaudo alla tua firma.


Grazie cara.


----------



## Tubarao (14 Marzo 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> P.S.
> Adoro il tuo nick!


[OT]

Concordo. 

Uno di quei film che, sebbene l'abbia visto miriadi di volta e ne conosca i dialoghi a memoria; quando nelle serata che non hai voglia di fare niente e ti dici: _Che faccio stasera ? Quasi quasi me rivedo Pat Garret e Billy the Kid. _E ogni volta ti emoziona come se fosse la prima volta che lo vedi. Ovviamente mi riferisco al Pat Garret e Billy The Kid di Sam Packhinpah.....non quelle banali imitazionI che hanno provato a fare nei decenni successivi.

[/OT]


----------



## Niko74 (14 Marzo 2012)

fightclub ha detto:


> di cretini che continuano a crederci siamo in parecchi
> per la mia esperienza personale sono arrivato alla coonclusione *che ci vuole un punto di rottura*
> se non cambia lo schema le cose continueranno cosi'


Vero, ci vuole il punto di rottura perché cambino le cose :up:


----------



## Daniele (14 Marzo 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> se ne vale la pena ?
> 
> assolutamente si.
> 
> ...


Bhe, allora poteva usare la stricnina con il marito, tanto che cambia? Non sempre quello che ci fa bene a noi è lecito, fare del male agli altri non è mai lecito per una mancanza loro, fare del male agli altri per una loro azione attiva contro di noi è buono, anzi dovuto, perchè così si ripristina l'ordine delle cose.


----------



## contepinceton (14 Marzo 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Bhe, allora poteva usare la stricnina con il marito, tanto che cambia? Non sempre quello che ci fa bene a noi è lecito, fare del male agli altri non è mai lecito per una mancanza loro, fare del male agli altri per una loro azione attiva contro di noi è buono, anzi dovuto, perchè così si ripristina l'ordine delle cose.


Ma non riesco a capire dove sia il male eh?
Suo marito non si presta e allora lei deve rinunciare a tutto?

Ohi guarda che è dalla notte dei tempi che sappiamo che can che non magna casa magna fora per non morire di fame eh?

Oh siamo in una forma di amore " Ti amo, ma non ti desidero?"

Dove vedi l'illecito?

Guarda che sta qua si è fatta l'amico per consolare sè stessa eh? Mica per punire il marito eh?

L'unica cosa poteva fare come me e dirglielo...no?

Ma quando io dissi così non va e me ne cerco un'altra, mi rispose che lei ai ricatti non ci stava e che ero libero di fare come cazzo mi pareva...

Cioè lei preferiva che altre soddisfassero le mie esigenze sessuali piutttosto che mettersi lei eh?

Per certe persone il sesso è un piacere bellissimo della vita...per altre un dovere?

E spiegami perchè una deve rinunciare ad un marito...con tutto quello che comporta...pur di riuscire a soddisfare le sue esigenze sessuali? ma dove siamo?

QUel giorno che ti ficcherai in testa che lei non ti ha tradito per farti male, ma solo per motivi che riguardano lei...sarà sempre troppo tardi.

Ma ohi c'è ancora qualcuno qui dentro convinto che si tradisce per far dispettin al coniuge?
Tanto lui manco lo sa...
Dai nemo vanti Daniele...


----------



## Flavia (14 Marzo 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> *
> Oh siamo in una forma di amore " Ti amo, ma non ti desidero?"*
> 
> .


Conte ma questa forma di amore quella che puoi provare per una sorella-
Lui dovrebbe essere onesto, esporre i suoi eventuali problemi, e se non li risolvono lasciarla libera


----------



## Niko74 (14 Marzo 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> ...
> Ohi guarda che è dalla notte dei tempi che sappiamo che can che non magna casa magna fora per non morire di fame eh?
> 
> ....


Niente vero...io "magno" poco a casa ma non vado fuori e non muoio di fame....e a me piace "magnare" :mrgreen:


----------



## Niko74 (14 Marzo 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> Conte ma questa forma di amore quella che puoi provare per una sorella-
> *Lui dovrebbe essere onesto*, esporre i suoi eventuali problemi, e se non li risolvono lasciarla libera


Solo lui deve essere onesto?


----------



## Flavia (14 Marzo 2012)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Solo lui deve essere onesto?


non mi sono espressa bene, dovrebbero parlare in modo onesto (entrambi), e se non risolvono i loro problemi vivere ciascuno la propria vita
non è onesto tradire , ma non è nemmeno onesto negare un problema quando esiste


----------



## contepinceton (14 Marzo 2012)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Niente vero...io "magno" poco a casa ma non vado fuori e non muoio di fame....e a me piace "magnare" :mrgreen:


No è che tu ti adatti a pane e cipolle o a tirar cinghia...io no.


----------



## точтовыхотитеу (15 Marzo 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> sono due anni che io e mio marito niente sesso
> all'inzio della ns storia fuoco e fiamme dappetutto
> poi paino paino lui ha iniziato un lavoro nuovo la carriera in ascesa due figli
> lui non mi ha piu cercata
> ...


ma lascia tutto così, vai di gran sesso con i tuoi amanti e continua a rinascere e rifiorire in tutta la tua bellezza.
era ovvio che sarebbe successo, tuo marito lo aveva già messo in preventivo, lui non ha più tanta voglia di darci dentro e lascia che lo faccia qualcun altro al suo posto.
continua a curare la tua bellezza e il lato affascinante e misterioso di te, sei una gran donna


----------



## точтовыхотитеу (15 Marzo 2012)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Ciao!
> 
> E' sempre bello vedere uno scarafaggio che si sente rinascere da una rotondissima pallina di sterco!
> Tu sei una donna finita, più finita della carta igienica quando riapri gli occhi nel cesso pubblico, terminata la diarrea fulminante, e t'accorgi che dovrai sgrondarti l'ano con due dita. e ti senti un rotolo nuovo con 300 strappi candidissimi da facsare all'altro mondo.
> ...



molto bello però davvero molto duro, ti ho trovato molto aggressivo nei messaggi che hai postato dopo la "pausa" dal forum


----------



## job (15 Marzo 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Bhe, allora poteva usare la stricnina con il marito, tanto che cambia? Non sempre quello che ci fa bene a noi è lecito, fare del male agli altri non è mai lecito per una mancanza loro, fare del male agli altri per una loro azione attiva contro di noi è buono, anzi dovuto, perchè così si ripristina l'ordine delle cose.


Quoto tutto tranne la parte dell'occhio per occhio.
Il tradimento come l'omicidio non può mai essere giustificato perché è un'azione oggettivamente sbagliata. Per un omicidio un giudice può considerare le attenuanti, può darti 20 anni anziché 30, ma in galera ti ci deve mandare comunque.
Non è lecito fare del male ad una persona per poter sentirsi meglio.

Non registrata, dici divoler recuperare com tuo marito e poi lo tradisci correndo il rischio di infliggergli uno dei dolori più atroci che un uomo possa provare. Se adesso é difficile recuperare, dopo la scoperta del tradimento sarà quasi impossibile.
Molla l'amante immediatamente e cerca pazientemente e ad oltranza il dialogo com tuo marito altrimenti il tuo matrimonio non arriva a fine anno. Fallo per te, per tuo marito ma soprattutto per i vostri figli che non hanno nessuna colpa ad avere per genitori due testoni del genere.


----------



## dubbioso (15 Marzo 2012)

job ha detto:


> Quoto tutto tranne la parte dell'occhio per occhio.
> Per un omicidio un giudice può considerare le attenuanti, può darti 20 anni anziché 30, ma in galera ti ci deve mandare comunque.


dappertutto tranne in Italia....purtroppo. Il discorso è comunque corretto.


----------



## Rabarbaro (15 Marzo 2012)

точтовыхотитеу;890841 ha detto:
			
		

> molto bello però davvero molto duro, ti ho trovato molto aggressivo nei messaggi che hai postato dopo la "pausa" dal forum


Vedi точто вы хотитеу, 
è sempre così difficile sparare a zero sulle vittime quando percepisci che la sofferenza delle persone deriva dalla loro ingenuità, dalla malafede altrui e dalla gratuità della cattiveria, mentre è così facile farlo sui carnefici quando percepisci che la sofferenza delle persone deriva dallo sfruttamento dell'altrui ingenuità, dalla loro malafede e dalla cattiveria a basso costo.
Shakera poi tutto con una cronica assenza di intelligenza in ogni sua forma percettibile ed otterrai piacevole un effetto sinergico.


----------



## Ultimo (15 Marzo 2012)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Vedi точто вы хотитеу,
> è sempre così difficile sparare a zero sulle vittime quando percepisci che la sofferenza delle persone deriva dalla loro ingenuità, dalla malafede altrui e dalla gratuità della cattiveria, mentre è così facile farlo sui carnefici quando percepisci che la sofferenza delle persone deriva dallo sfruttamento dell'altrui ingenuità, dalla loro malafede e dalla cattiveria a basso costo.
> Shakera poi tutto con una cronica assenza di intelligenza in ogni sua forma percettibile ed otterrai piacevole un effetto sinergico.


Sei semplicemente un grande.


----------



## Niko74 (15 Marzo 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> No è che tu ti adatti a pane e cipolle o a tirar cinghia...io no.


Ma NO cosa?..
Io ho detto semplicemente che la tua affermazione non era vera dimostrandotelo....te lo dimostro e tu subito "No tu ti adatti".

Sarà anche vero che mi adatto (io mica lo ho negato) mentre non è vero quello che per te è risaputo ;-)


----------



## contepinceton (15 Marzo 2012)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Ma NO cosa?..
> Io ho detto semplicemente che la tua affermazione non era vera dimostrandotelo....te lo dimostro e tu subito "No tu ti adatti".
> 
> Sarà anche vero che mi adatto (io mica lo ho negato) mentre non è vero quello che per te è risaputo ;-)


Beh facile dire non esistono mondi che non si sono esplorati eh?
Vai a vedere e poi mi dici no?
Che non ti capiti come a Colombo di sbatterti tuo malgrado con un continente non previsto...

Ricordati che una grandissima fetta di adulteri...
Non viene mai sventata eh?

Con buona pace di tutti!


----------



## Niko74 (15 Marzo 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Beh facile dire non esistono mondi che non si sono esplorati eh?
> Vai a vedere e poi mi dici no?
> Che non ti capiti come a Colombo di sbatterti tuo malgrado con un continente non previsto...
> 
> ...


E ancora dici cose che sono vere in senso assoluto ma che non c'entrano con quanto tu stesso hai affermato.

Tu dici che è risaputo che chi non mangia abbastanza in casa cerca fuorie io ti dico che non è cosi.
E perché io stesso non lo faccio quindi non parlo per sentito dire.

Solo questo ho detto eh....


----------



## contepinceton (15 Marzo 2012)

Niko74 ha detto:


> E ancora dici cose che sono vere in senso assoluto ma che non c'entrano con quanto tu stesso hai affermato.
> 
> Tu dici che è risaputo che chi non mangia abbastanza in casa cerca fuorie io ti dico che non è cosi.
> E perché io stesso non lo faccio quindi non parlo per sentito dire.
> ...


Ma cucciolo nè io e nè facciamo testo eh?
Ti rilancio una pallina di Sole...
Chi sei tu l'ISTAT?:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

Io ti dico...in genere...e da che mondo e mondo...capita spesso...di sentir dire...proprio da certi uomini...cosa vuoi...io quella là...le do quello che il marito non le concede più...no?

Cosa si è detto qui dentro?
Che due volte alla settimana è il minimo sindacale no?

E va ben allora mi metterò a dieta...

Non dico che se tua moglie non si concede abbastanza sei autorizzato di diritto a...ma sei esposto maggiormente a rischi eh? O no?

O solo io ricevo certe propostine dalle donne?
Allora so fortunà eh?:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Non Registrato (16 Marzo 2012)

*agguornamento*

Solo per aggiornarvi
Torna a casa
Divano
Abbracci
Dorme
Andiamo a letto 
Gli dico che poteva pure provare stare sveglio che lo coccolavo non perché dormisse
Ma vuoi mica farlo sul divano la risposta
Poi a letto ha provato essere carino el’ho mandato a cagare



Commenti?


----------



## Kid (16 Marzo 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Solo per aggiornarvi
> Torna a casa
> Divano
> Abbracci
> ...


Non penso tu abbia bisogno del nostro benestare per mandarlo a quel paese.


----------



## free (16 Marzo 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Solo per aggiornarvi
> Torna a casa
> Divano
> Abbracci
> ...



ma ha capito come mai l'hai mandato a cagare?


----------



## Non Registrato (16 Marzo 2012)

free ha detto:


> ma ha capito come mai l'hai mandato a cagare?


ci sto pure male

ora chiaro l altro scrive mail dolce a fanculo al marito


----------



## contepinceton (16 Marzo 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Solo per aggiornarvi
> Torna a casa
> Divano
> Abbracci
> ...


Ho pensato a me.
Torno a casa.
Un'ora di improperi, lamenti, sfoghi, nervosi, su tutto quanto mi è andato storto nella giornata.

Tu magari ti stavi rilassando e c'eri perfino riuscita.
Ma è arrivato lui la tempesta in casa...

Cosa preferisci?
Ma dei no...

Alla fine era venuto tutto pucci pucci...no?

Ciaparghe rento no?:smile:


----------



## Non Registrato (16 Marzo 2012)

Non ho capito eh
Cmq mi aha rotto stufato ammorbato e viva i raggi di sole valà


----------



## contepinceton (16 Marzo 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Non ho capito eh
> Cmq mi aha rotto stufato ammorbato e viva i raggi di sole valà


Certo eh?


----------



## Niko74 (16 Marzo 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Solo per aggiornarvi
> Torna a casa
> Divano
> Abbracci
> ...


Potrebbe essere mia moglie per come si comporta  
Non si fa sul divano, non si fa di mattina, raramente si fa al di fuori del week end.....ah io ovviamente lo farei dappertutto e sempre.

Che dirti....tu stai bene con l'altro e tuo marito tutto sommato sta bene cosi. 
Come dico sempre io sono dell'idea che è davvero difficile non accorgesi di essere tradito...si tratta più di non voler vedere la realtà perché tutto sommato pure a lui sta bene cosi.

Quindi tu stai bene, lui sta bene...siete a posto no? 

Fatico solo a capire perché continuate a stare assieme a persone che vi "ammorbano" "rompono" "stufano" e che mandate a cagare....o meglio un'idea ce l'ho e l'ho pure detta a mia moglie ma dice che sbaglio


----------



## Non Registrato (16 Marzo 2012)

perchè io rivolgio la mia famiglia

ma nel frattempo impazzivo e mi ammalavo di depressione

voglio

ora non so + manco cosa voglio eh

l'ho amato così tanto niko sapessi

..ora può sembrare che no lo so


----------



## Eretteo (16 Marzo 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Solo per aggiornarvi
> Torna a casa
> Divano
> Abbracci
> ...


E' irrecuperabile,VUOLE essere un beccaccione.


----------



## fightclub (16 Marzo 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Solo per aggiornarvi
> Torna a casa
> Divano
> Abbracci
> ...


che se non avessi il tuo "raggio di sole" ti sarebbe andata bene anche a letto
prima ti lamenti e poi appena fa una timida mossa lo cazzi?


----------



## Niko74 (16 Marzo 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> perchè io rivolgio la mia famiglia
> 
> ma nel frattempo impazzivo e mi ammalavo di depressione
> 
> ...


A me può sembrare che tu vuoi che le cose rimangano cosi per continuare ad avere il raggio di sole che ti da la tua boccata d'ossigeno per affrontare la vita col marito che ti "rompe", "stufa" e "ammorba".
Però il fatto che parli al passato dell'amore per tuo marito è già indicativo.
Mio parere ovviamente.

Almeno tu dici di averlo amato tanto....mia moglie dopo essere stata scoperta mi ha detto che non sa neanche se mi ha mai amato. Lei si era innamorata dell'altro però, tu se non erro no.


----------



## Eliade (16 Marzo 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Solo per aggiornarvi
> Torna a casa
> Divano
> Abbracci
> ...


E tu gli hai risposto "si certo, perché no?"?

Non capisco perché l'hai mandato  a cagare...io ne avrei ampiamente approfittato, o almeno ci avrei provato...:carneval:


----------

